# MSN Messenger pour Mac...



## PowerBookAddict (26 Octobre 2004)

J'ai des contacts et indic' chez Apple qui m'ont affirmer travailler sur un MSN Messenger pour Mac... une nouvelle version plus stable et surtout reprenant les avantages de la version pc: conversation audio et video, image en avatar, transfers de fichiers améliorés etc...

Quelqu'un en a entendu parlé ou aurait d'autres infos?


----------



## appleman (26 Octobre 2004)

pas d'info mais ca serait une tres bonne chose!


----------



## fubiz (27 Octobre 2004)

En effet, une bonne nouvelle si ca se confirme


----------



## eggman (27 Octobre 2004)

Je suis certain que si on le demande directement à Microsoft, ils nous répondront que oui, ces fonctionnalités seront disponibles en temps et lieux sur Mac.

Or, la véritable question que l'on peut se poser, c'est quand seront-elles disponibles?

Est-ce que les indics chez Apple ont aussi la réponse à cette question? (Je sais, j'en demande beaucoup...  :rose: )

Pour l'instant, je reste fidèle à Proteus, qui comble presque tous mes désirs (sauf pour ce qui est des transferts de fichiers, c'est plutôt lent, mais toujours mieux que le client officiel qui, lui, ne fonctionne pas du tout).


----------



## Pierrou (28 Octobre 2004)

pour completer ceque dit eggman, je dirais que c'est quand meme un logiciel Microsoft, alors est ce que Apple a un réel pouvoir sur le dévellopement de ce logiciel? ça reste à voir, surtout que je trouve que c'est un des seuls avantages du PC sur le mac, un MSN messenger complet.
Sinon pour mac, il y a des solutions alternatives comme aMSN Messenger qui a plus de fonctionalité, mais est moins fiable, et comme Proteus la vitesse des transferts de fichiers est équivalente à celle d'une Limace obèse sous antideprésseurs 
Mais si ça se confirme ce serait super, mes contacts arrêteraient de me dire " avec ton MSN de merde " ( certains se reconnaitront peut etre là dedans  )


----------



## MrStone (28 Octobre 2004)

PowerBookAddict a dit:
			
		

> ... *chez Apple* ... travailler sur un *MSN Messenger pour Mac*...



Tu es certain qu'Apple développe des softs copyrightés par Microsoft ? Moi j'ai comme un petit doute...


----------



## Aurelien_ (28 Octobre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais si ça se confirme ce serait super, mes contacts arrêteraient de me dire " avec ton MSN de merde " ( certains se reconnaitront peut etre là dedans  )




+1


J'utilise Proteus et il y a quelques bugs... une vraie belle version complète serait bienvenue...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Octobre 2004)

tu pourrais me filer le lien pour télécharger Proteus stp?


----------



## Kaneda (28 Octobre 2004)

Proteus permet-il de faire des conversations en video avec des personnes étant sous MSN PC ?  Où n'y a t-il aucun moyen depuis le mac d'avoir une conversation video avec un MSNien PCiste ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Octobre 2004)

PowerBookAddict a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des contacts et indic' chez Apple qui m'ont affirmer travailler sur un MSN Messenger pour Mac...



1/ mouahahahhaaahahah

2/ merde c'est pas le bar


----------



## Pierrou (28 Octobre 2004)

Je telecharge le Proteus, je te dis ça tout de suite


----------



## MrStone (28 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1/ mouahahahhaaahahah
> 
> 2/ merde c'est pas le bar



   Gnarf ©


----------



## Couhoulinn (28 Octobre 2004)

je n'y crois pas trop, surtout pour le video-chat qui doit certainement utiliser des formats propriétaires à Microsoft...  

Et jusque quand cette hypothétique version de MSN sera-t'elle compatible? M$ change de protocole comme de chemise, et Dieu sait combien de chemises Billou est capable de se payer


----------



## Pierrou (28 Octobre 2004)

Bon j'ai downloadé protéus: Déjà c'est payant puisque c'est une Shareware, et puis, moi l'interface me parait un peu bordélique par rapport à celle de MSN. De plus, pas de signe de possibilité de converse vidéo ou audio. Donc, je l'utiliserai pas, mais apres tout c'est mon avis, si vous voulez payer....
SInon, je le repète, aMSN  est un compromis pas trop mal puisqu'il gere la création de smileys et les images persos, perso j'ai MSN et aMSN, le 1er etant un peu plus fiable
Voili Voilou !


----------



## Harzack (28 Octobre 2004)

Le seul qui permette de faire de la vidéo identique sur PC et Mac aujourd'hui, qui soit gratuit, mais qui ne permet pas le son, et qui est tres tres loin derriere iChat en terme de qualité et de stabilité, c'est a mon humble avis "yahoo messenger".
C'est sur qu'un msn messenger identique sur Mac que sur PC serait le bienvenu, vu le nombre de personnes qui l'utilisent sur PC...


----------



## magicmerlin (28 Octobre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu es certain qu'Apple développe des softs copyrightés par Microsoft ? Moi j'ai comme un petit doute...





oui moi aussi , j'ai même un gros doute ............


----------



## Pierrou (28 Octobre 2004)

Remarque, peut etre que apple s'est mis à dévelloper un iChat comaptible avec les adresse hotmail, et donc qui prend en charge iSight, parce que hotmail reste quand meme un des trucs les plus utilisés pour la messagerie instantanée.


----------



## Aurelien_ (28 Octobre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, peut etre que apple s'est mis à dévelloper un iChat comaptible avec les adresse hotmail, et donc qui prend en charge iSight, parce que hotmail reste quand meme un des trucs les plus utilisés pour la messagerie instantanée.




C'est exactement ce que j'attends d'Apple...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Octobre 2004)

Et moi donc  ( même si j'ai pas encore investi dans iSight


----------



## sergio (28 Octobre 2004)

Moi aussi je n'attends que ca !
Trouver une réelle solution technique qui permette de converser de facon fiable et confortable (sans paramétrer pdt deux heures ses logiciels...) entre mac et Pc
Un effort la pomme !! ou un effort crosoft !!!  Ki sera le plus rapide ?? MSN ou iChat ?
Je me souviens d'un topic "iCaht sous windows", ce serait le moyens de booster les ventes de l'iSight aussi... Bien sur, ichat serait alors compatible avec les cam USB


----------



## sylko (28 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1/ mouahahahhaaahahah
> 
> 2/ merde c'est pas le bar





Sont cool ces nioubs, hein?


----------



## Mess-France (29 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir,

A l'heure actuelle cette rumeur est présente effectivement sur pas mal de forums... mais ce n'est qu'une rumeur .

Il existe  un fossé de + en + important entre les versions Msn Messenger pour Mac et celles de PC.

Nous avions récemment posté une news qui permettait aux utilisateurs d'Msn sous Mac de signer une pétition en ligne. 
L'avantage de cette derniére est qu'elle est de nature internationale:

http://www.mess-france.com/news.php?news=51

En espérant que les choses accelerent...


----------



## stratovirus (29 Octobre 2004)

Jettez un coup d'oeil par la, et vous apprendrez que Crimeo$oft abandonne le developpement de la beta MSN 7 pour cause de failles de securite ?

<http://www.nwfusion.com/news/2004/1006securconce.html>

je me marre, qu'est ce qu'ils sont fort à Redmont


----------



## minime (29 Octobre 2004)

Pas étonnant qu'il y ait des bugs dans une bêta. Le programme de test de MSN Messenger 7 a été suspendu, et pas abandonné, un tas de gens s'étaient procurés cette version, un peu comme dans le cas de Safari à une époque.


----------



## docloulou (30 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous 
3 pitis logiciels sympas qui vont mettre tout le monde d'accord:
- AdiumX
-dMSN ou Mercury
-Skype

Adium d'abord qui est en fait une application qui gère les différentes messageries de facon simple et avec une belle interface

dMSN qui est l'application la plus proche du MSN de Winprout et qui devrait bientot integrer la webcam et le micro

Enfin ma préférée Skype qui est un logicile de téléphonie par internet gratuit et qui permet de téléphoner (merci louis) mais avec une qualité sonore très correcte (genre ichat) et surtout compatible PC et Mac. 

Enfin pour les vraiment frustrés de la vidéo, il reste la compatibilité de AIM et iChat 

Voilivoilou


----------



## sergio (31 Octobre 2004)

docloulou a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pour les vraiment frustrés de la vidéo, il reste la compatibilité de AIM et iChat
> 
> Voilivoilou



Oaui ! et il ne faut pas oublier YahooMessenger, qui est compatible PC/MAC pour la vidéo !
L'ai testé y aquelques jours depuis que j'ai mon iSight, et je dois dire que lorsque l'on a l'ADSL de chaque coté ca marche tres bien
A+


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Pas étonnant qu'il y ait des bugs dans une bêta. Le programme de test de MSN Messenger 7 a été suspendu, et pas abandonné, un tas de gens s'étaient procurés cette version, un peu comme dans le cas de Safari à une époque.


La 1.3 ou la 2.0 ?


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La 1.3 ou la 2.0 ?


 :love:


Sinon, pour revenir à l'info du début : je veux bien croire qu'Apple pense à implémenter le protocole MSN dans iChat (on attend que ça), mais de là à développer MSN Messenger...


----------



## golf (31 Octobre 2004)

La clé de l'intégration du protocole msn dans iChat n'est pas chez Apple mais chez AOL (AIM) et des discussions sont en cours 
Déjà évoqué dans un autre fil des forums


----------



## SuperTiti (31 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous,

Il serait plus judicieux pour Apple de dévelloper une version de iChat pour PC ce qui leur permettrait de prouver qu'ils sont de nouveau capable de dévelloper des logiciels stables et performants pour la plateforme "Win" comme ils l'ont fait avec iTunes.
De plus cette iChat PC (USB compatible...) permettrait de vendre plus d'iSight (argument d'images de  meilleurs qualité).Tout bénèf ! Non ?


----------



## SuperTiti (31 Octobre 2004)

Oops!:rose:

Pardon Sergio j'avais vu que tu en parlais déjà !

Puis-je aussi ajouté que cela éviterait aussi d'utiliser le protocole de Crosoft !

Ceci dit! Bizarre, le gars qui a des contacts avec les gars d'Apple et qui demande des confirmations ds les forums !   

Allez @+


----------



## Gab (31 Octobre 2004)

C'est plus un secret pour personne que iChat prendra en charge le protocole MSN dans une prochaine version, disponible avec Mac OS 10.4 par exemple...


----------



## Pierrou (31 Octobre 2004)

Question, pour les gens de la France d'en Bas comme moi qu'ont eu assez pour acheter un iMac, mais pas pour iSignt, iChat AV fonctionne t'il obligatoirement avec la visio? ou peut on s'en servir aussi "normalement"?


----------



## Nephou (31 Octobre 2004)

iChat fonctionne comme n?importe quel logiciel de messagerie instantanée, via un compte .Mac ou Aol Instant Messenger (AIM pour les intimes)


----------



## j.chaparro (5 Novembre 2004)

Voilà ce que Justin Wood, le créateur de Proteus écrit en juliet:



> So long short of it, I am now a QA Engineer on the iChat team, at Apple! As I write this, I?m packing up my stuff, and shipping it down to Sunnyvale, just a small bike ride away from 1 Infinite Loop, Cupertino.



Ca devrait confirmer la rumeur, non?

A+


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

en attendant, j'aime bien Adium...


----------



## Aurelien_ (5 Novembre 2004)

j.chaparro a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que Justin Wood, le créateur de Proteus écrit en juliet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non pas forcement parce que Proteus est multiplateforme...

Il développe peut-être iChat pour d'autres plate-formes que MSN...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> en attendant, j'aime bien Adium...



Je pense en toute objectivité que c'est le meilleur en ce moment


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (5 Novembre 2004)

iChat est très bien et complet. Adium est ultra dans sa possibilité de le personnaliser avec des smilies, thèmes, etc....avec la v. 0.7 le team d'Adium a fait des gros progrès!  (voir image)  Basé sur le projet GAIM, dans le temps il y aura du chat audio/vidéo.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:
			
		

> iChat est très bien et complet. Adium est ultra dans sa possibilité de le personnaliser avec des smilies, thèmes, etc....avec la v. 0.7 le team d'Adium a fait des gros progrès!  (voir image)  Basé sur le projet GAIM, dans le temps il y aura du chat audio/vidéo.



La video/audio sa dépend de GAIM


----------



## Yama (5 Novembre 2004)

je viens de lire vite fait sur macplus 
http://www.macplus.org/magplus/article.php?id_article=7372
que iChat intégrait MSN.

que ce soit de la rumeur, ok. mais eux l'affirme !
où sont ils aller pecher ça ???


----------



## Yama (5 Novembre 2004)

d'autant que la beta fournie par Apple n'intègre pas MSN ????


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> d'autant que la beta fournie par Apple n'intègre pas MSN ????



Il faut passer par jabber qui est un "pont" d'aprés ce qui est dit


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Oui c'est un peu compliqué mais c'est finalement pas très embêtant.

Jusu'à ce qu'on ait Tiger, vive Proteus, et à bas Adium! N'est-ce pas DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD?


----------



## sweet (14 Novembre 2004)

Très interessant tout ça !!

Merci pour le lien sur l'article concernant Tiger !!  

Moi qui attend depuis longtemps une solution viable pour la visioconf avec mes amis qui sont sur PC et MSN...

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire, vivement TIGER !!!!!! :love:  :love: 

Salutations à tous, Chris.


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est un peu compliqué mais c'est finalement pas très embêtant.
> 
> Jusu'à ce qu'on ait Tiger, vive Proteus, et à bas Adium! N'est-ce pas DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD? [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## potomac (14 Novembre 2004)

PowerBookAddict a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des contacts et indic' chez Apple qui m'ont affirmer travailler sur un MSN Messenger pour Mac... une nouvelle version plus stable et surtout reprenant les avantages de la version pc: conversation audio et video, image en avatar, transfers de fichiers améliorés etc...
> 
> Quelqu'un en a entendu parlé ou aurait d'autres infos?


  
Oui j'ai entendu parler et même mieux je l'ai installé il y a 4 jours !! Mon fils de 14 ans me tannait tellement pour l'installer que j'ai visiité les sites Web de MSN et j'ai installé en quelques clics ce fameux logiciel que je ne connaissais pas.
Et depuis, je peux correspondre en direct avec mes 2 fils : c'est en effet plutôt sympa. Et nous avons testé le transfert de photos !!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> Aurelien_ a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Aurelien aime payer! Moi je prefere faire un don



LOL non j'ai pas payé... en version d'essai illimitée ça marche très bien...! 

Par contre toi t'as fait un don?!


----------



## vincmyl (14 Novembre 2004)

Ca serait bien que ichat intègre les clients MSN...surtout qu'en France c'est le plus utilisé


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait bien que ichat intègre les clients MSN...surtout qu'en France c'est le plus utilisé



integrer MSN directement pas avant un baille


----------



## vincmyl (14 Novembre 2004)

Ben si il veule toucher plus de monde je sais pas ca serait peut etre une solution


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Novembre 2004)

Directement ou non où est le problème?

Si ça marche correctement via Jabber ça suffit.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Novembre 2004)

Oui mais bon ichat c'est sympa aussi


----------



## sweet (14 Novembre 2004)

potomac a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai entendu parler et même mieux je l'ai installé il y a 4 jours !! Mon fils de 14 ans me tannait tellement pour l'installer que j'ai visiité les sites Web de MSN et j'ai installé en quelques clics ce fameux logiciel que je ne connaissais pas.
> Et depuis, je peux correspondre en direct avec mes 2 fils : c'est en effet plutôt sympa. Et nous avons testé le transfert de photos !!



Oui mais là tu parles de la version actuelle, qui elle ne gère pas la vidéo-conférence comme la version PC !!

Ce qui nous interesse c'est de pouvoir communiquer avec les utilisateurs PC sur MSN, par messages texte (ce qui est déjà le cas), par message vocaux (impossible actuellement) et sutout par vidéo-conférence (son et images, également impossible).

Je pense que tu confonds la rumeur concernant une nouvelle version MSN Mac (texte/audio/vidéo) et la version actuelle MSN Mac (seulement texte)

Salutations, Chris.


----------



## sweet (14 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Directement ou non où est le problème?
> 
> Si ça marche correctement via Jabber ça suffit.



Yes d'accord avec toi !!

L'important c'est que ça fonctionne correctement !!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

C'était quoi le sujet, déjà?  

Ah oui! Des nouvelles d'iChat 3.0? Intégration MSN? On en est où?...


----------



## Delusive (14 Novembre 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Très interessant tout ça !!
> 
> Merci pour le lien sur l'article concernant Tiger !!
> 
> ...



Salut,
Ca reste un rêve je pense .

iChat intégrera surement Jabber certes ! Mais les serveurs qui Jabber qui font des "ponts" entre plusieurs protocoles de messagerie instantanée ne gèrent à ma connaissance que le texte voire, peut-être le transfert de fichiers ! Mais la visioconf... je pense pas .

Quand à une intégration directe de MSN Messenging dans iChat... mouais !


----------



## kaboum (22 Novembre 2004)

toujours est il que AIM 5.9 sur PC d'un côté et ichat de l'autre ça marche très très bien...

ça peut aider à patienter un bon moment!


----------



## Gregg (22 Novembre 2004)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Ca reste un rêve je pense .
> 
> iChat intégrera surement Jabber certes ! Mais les serveurs qui Jabber qui font des "ponts" entre plusieurs protocoles de messagerie instantanée ne gèrent à ma connaissance que le texte voire, peut-être le transfert de fichiers ! Mais la visioconf... je pense pas .
> ...



Ce n'est pas surêment qu'Ichat Intégrera Jabber c'est même sur , regardez ici..
Sinon utilisez Mercury Messenger si vous voulez un bon MSN sur mac


----------



## Moof (22 Novembre 2004)

Autant MSN, je tamponne avec élan, autant je me sers beaucoup de Jabber. Qu'Apple l'intègre à iChat va me permettre de laisser tomber le très plantogène (et très moche) Fire.


----------



## Gregg (22 Novembre 2004)

Moof a dit:
			
		

> Autant MSN, je tamponne avec élan, autant je me sers beaucoup de Jabber. Qu'Apple l'intègre à iChat va me permettre de laisser tomber le très plantogène (et très moche) Fire.



Je suis sur en faisant un sondage on verrait un panel très grand d'utilisateur msn donc je préférerais une intégration msn sur Ichat


----------



## g0g01 (22 Novembre 2004)

Ce qui veut dire qu'Apple devrait suivre le réseau propriétaire de microsoft avec ttes les errances que celà implique. Mises à jour, incompatibilités suivant l'humeur de redmond et le pire, aucune possibilité d'innovation sans l'accord préalable de microsoft, contraintes difficilement acceptables à ce niveau. Microsoft ne partage pas ses technologies, elle les impose. Le gd public ne se rend pas compte qu'il tue le net jour après jour.
A+


----------



## Delusive (22 Novembre 2004)

g0g01 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui veut dire qu'Apple devrait suivre le réseau propriétaire de microsoft avec ttes les errances que celà implique. Mises à jour, incompatibilités suivant l'humeur de redmond et le pire, aucune possibilité d'innovation sans l'accord préalable de microsoft, contraintes difficilement acceptables à ce niveau. Microsoft ne partage pas ses technologies, elle les impose. Le gd public ne se rend pas compte qu'il tue le net jour après jour.
> A+


 +1 

Et pour ceux qui sont impatient de pouvoir profiter des avatars et autres fonctions pratiques (chat par onglet, skins...) utilisez Adium, client 100% Cocoa et souvent mis à jour 

http://www.adiumx.com


----------



## Gregg (22 Novembre 2004)

g0g01 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui veut dire qu'Apple devrait suivre le réseau propriétaire de microsoft avec ttes les errances que celà implique. Mises à jour, incompatibilités suivant l'humeur de redmond et le pire, aucune possibilité d'innovation sans l'accord préalable de microsoft, contraintes difficilement acceptables à ce niveau. Microsoft ne partage pas ses technologies, elle les impose. Le gd public ne se rend pas compte qu'il tue le net jour après jour.
> A+



Que veux tu on est dans un monde parfaitement illogique


----------



## Blogiver (22 Novembre 2004)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> utilisez Adium, client 100% Cocoa et souvent mis à jour


 Chez moi, Adium a remplacé avec brio Proteus (que je trouvais très bien mais qui n'évolue plus).


----------



## Moof (23 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur en faisant un sondage on verrait un panel très grand d'utilisateur msn donc je préférerais une intégration msn sur Ichat



C'est très probable. Sauf que moi, tout minoritaire que je suis, c'est Jabber qui m'intéresse. L'idéal est donc qu'Apple intègre les deux.


(Et puis Jabber étant un protocole libre, il sera plus facile à implémenter que le très fermé MSN, donc, autant en profiter)


----------



## Delusive (23 Novembre 2004)

Comme dit précédemment, il n'y a pas besoin d'implémenter MSN + Jabber, puisque Jabber peut faire MSN.

Par contre certes, pas de vidéo msn via Jabber.


----------



## g0g01 (23 Novembre 2004)

Pour ma part je serais ravi de voir portées sur mac les fonctions audio-vidéo de messenger mais pas intégrées à ichat. Les gens ne demandent pas gd chose, entendre et voir leurs proches, même pas besoin de ttes ces niaiseries comme les smileys ou les jeux en ligne. Une solution plus confortable que le duo aim/ichat pour ceux qui ont besoin de la compatibilité interplateforme viendra peut être de skype. A voir.
A+


----------



## Moof (24 Novembre 2004)

Blogiver a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, Adium a remplacé avec brio Proteus (que je trouvais très bien mais qui n'évolue plus).



Je viens de tester Adium et Fire est parti à la poubelle.


----------



## Delusive (24 Novembre 2004)

Moof a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tester Adium et Fire est parti à la poubelle.


 héhé ©


----------



## dhuxley (25 Novembre 2004)

Justin Wood (le créateur de Proteus) a annoncé le 12 juillet 2004 qu' il intégrait la iChat Team à Apple (cf. http://www.indigofield.com/index.php/weblog/comments/4/).

Cette nouvelle date un peu mais semble aller dans le sens de l' intégration à iChat Tiger de nouveaux protocoles (ICQ et MSN). Justin Wood étant outre le créateur de Proteus le créateur de IMServices (http://sourceforge.net/projects/imservices/) un framework de messagerie instantanée multiprotocole opensource sur lequel repose Proteus 4, on peut penser qu' Apple l' a engagé pour ouvrir iChat à d' autres protocoles.


----------



## Ali Baba (25 Novembre 2004)

Harzack a dit:
			
		

> Le seul qui permette de faire de la vidéo identique sur PC et Mac aujourd'hui, qui soit gratuit, mais qui ne permet pas le son, et qui est tres tres loin derriere iChat en terme de qualité et de stabilité, c'est a mon humble avis "yahoo messenger".



Moi j'utilise iVisit pour la vidéo entre Mac et PC.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2004)

j'utilise la version mac de msn pour quelque discussion avec des pc boy et decu de l'absence d'avatar et de visioconference je me suis un peu renseigner et au derniere nouvelle c'est microsoft qui travaillerai sur une version msn pour mac digne de la version 6.2 pour pc
elle devrai etre gratuite bien que fournit avec une mise a jour office ou une nouvelle version de ce dernier des juin ou septembre 2005 mais ne tournerai pas sur tiger juste sur panther d'ou des possibilite de retard de sortie

ceci ditpour la visioconference pc/mac le miaux c ichat/aim
j'en suis assez satisfait
et hormis quelque plantage de la cam (isight pour moi et logitech pour mes correspondant) tout va bien (msn plante aussi souvent meme avec une bonne connection dsl)

le seul vrai probleme de msn c'est l'ouverture de port facilitant l'acces aux pirates


----------



## jujumacosx (29 Novembre 2004)

Salut , 
Je pense pas que microbsoft va dévelloper une version de Messenger pour mac similaire à leurs version 6 ou 7, je crois qu'il veullent garder leurs distances  entre Windaube et Mac OS X ,
s'il délellope une version Mac OS X de leur version 6 de moin en moin de gens utiiserais virtual PC 
pour hotmail donc moin de ventes pour leur émulateur . Je pense Qu'apple doit créer une version d'
iChat compatible hotmail . une autre facon de prouver à microbsoft qui nous sommes .


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Novembre 2004)

jujumacosx a dit:
			
		

> Salut ,
> Je pense pas que microbsoft va dévelloper une version de Messenger pour mac similaire à leurs version 6 ou 7, je crois qu'il veullent garder leurs distances  entre Windaube et Mac OS X ,
> s'il délellope une version Mac OS X de leur version 6 de moin en moin de gens utiiserais virtual PC
> pour hotmail donc moin de ventes pour leur émulateur . Je pense Qu'apple doit créer une version d'
> iChat compatible hotmail . une autre facon de prouver à microbsoft qui nous sommes .




Heum à mon avis le rapport entre vitual pc et msn et infime, la videoconf en emulé sa doit pas être glop


----------



## Delusive (29 Novembre 2004)

Quel interêt pour Apple de coder un iChat compatible avec le réseau MSN Messenger si iChat 3 intègre Jabber...


----------



## Ali Baba (29 Novembre 2004)

jujumacosx a dit:
			
		

> apple doit créer une version d'iChat compatible hotmail . une autre facon de prouver à microbsoft qui nous sommes .


Ridicule, si iChat était compatible hotmail ce ne pourrait être qu'avec la bénédiction de Microsoft


----------



## Delusive (29 Novembre 2004)

Personne comprends ce que l'intégration certaine de Jabber dans iChat signifie alors  ?

À moins que vous ne parliez du réseau de boîtes à lettres Hotmail qui n'a plus grand chose à voir avec la messagerie instantanée...


----------



## jujumacosx (29 Novembre 2004)

Bah c'est vrai que j'ai éssayer mais bon ca marchai minime deux minutes par mouvement ouahouu .


----------



## philoumac (2 Décembre 2004)

Et bien moi, je serais près à payer pour avoir un programme qui me permette de communiquer par vidéo avec mes amis qui ont un PC.

Je viens de demander à un ami avec qui je dialoguais sur MSN de télécharger AIM 5,5.
Résultat, toujours pas de vidéo car celle-ci n'est compatible qu'avec Windows XP et mon pote est en millénium...SIC!  

iChat est formidable... Encore faut-il trouver quelqu'un avec qui dialoguer...
Tous mes amis sont sur PC et ils ne veulent pas multiplier les softs de messagerie qui obligent à créer des comptes partout et peuvent déstabiliser leur machine.

N'en déplaise à Mr Job,
le meilleur, ce serait un iChat compatible MSN et même à 50¤, j'achète!


----------



## Ali Baba (2 Décembre 2004)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> Personne comprends ce que l'intégration certaine de Jabber dans iChat signifie alors  ?


Ça signifie qu'on peut passer par une passerelle Jabber vers MSN.

Mais jamais Apple ne proposera un tel serveur elle-même, ni l'intégration directe de MSN dans iChat... sauf avec la bénédiction de Microsoft. Ou alors, ce sera une déclaration de guerre


----------



## jin.roh (2 Décembre 2004)

philoumac a dit:
			
		

> le meilleur, ce serait un iChat compatible MSN et même à 50¤, j'achète!



pareil


----------



## Pierrou (2 Décembre 2004)

un pack iChat compatible MSN plus iSight à un prix raisonnable serait excellent je trouve


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Décembre 2004)

payé pour chatter + visio sur msn  50E  :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (2 Décembre 2004)

50 ¤ juste pour un MSN equivalent à celui de windaub,e ça me ferait mal au cul


----------



## Delusive (2 Décembre 2004)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> Ça signifie qu'on peut passer par une passerelle Jabber vers MSN.
> 
> Mais jamais Apple ne proposera un tel serveur elle-même, ni l'intégration directe de MSN dans iChat... sauf avec la bénédiction de Microsoft. Ou alors, ce sera une déclaration de guerre


Bah ils avaient déjà choisi AIM  ! Qui sait, ils pourraient par exemple choisir de rendre Jabber-compatible leurs serveurs .mac ! On est bien dans "Rumeurs" hein..


----------



## YDKJPhilly (2 Décembre 2004)

c koi cette version de msn pour MacOS X ? 

>> http://www.microsoft.com/france/mac/msn/default.asp


----------



## sergio (2 Décembre 2004)

Ou alors un iChat Windows !!!  ca serait cool


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Décembre 2004)

je pense que de toute facon actuellement il y a 2 solutions soit on demande a nos "amis" pciste de se mettre a aim qui hormis d'aspect n'a rien a envier a msn ,soit il achete un mac,et puis voila.
sinon skype fonctionne tres bien mais il faut oublier la cam.
mais patienter bientot tout ira mieux ,on verra bien la nouvelle version de ichat founit avec Tiger
et comme je disais plus loin un msn pour mac pour concurrencer cet ichat ne devrai pas tarder.


----------



## Elvis (3 Décembre 2004)

tu fais un mix yahoo/ skype et ca marche trs bien


----------



## Pierrou (3 Décembre 2004)

En plus la version beta de MSN Messenger 7.0 est dispo depuis hier sur msn.com...rrhhhaaaaa !!!!!!


----------



## cham (5 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> En plus la version beta de MSN Messenger 7.0 est dispo depuis hier sur msn.com...rrhhhaaaaa !!!!!!



Et en attendant, on a encore l'air bien cons : soit il faut ennuyer tous ses contacts pc, soit pas de visio, ni de son. Je sais pas vous mais depuis qq temps, tous mes contacts sont sur MSN. Alors iChat entre Mac users c sympa 5 min, mais un MSN à jour ou qqch de compatible (chat+audio+visio) se fait attendre de façon de plus en plus urgente.  

Les perfs graphiques d'iChat version Tiger en deviennent un peu risibles. Toute cette mobilisation de matière grise qui ne servira finalement pas à grand monde...


----------



## Pierrou (5 Décembre 2004)

Ouais, moi j'ai downloadé  skype aujourd'hui, et tous mes contacts MSN pcistes qu'ont MSN ont la flemme de prendre le logiciel puisqu'il peuvent dejà le faire avec MSN  Mais pourquoi, bon dieu, est ce que Crosoft ne dévelloppe pas de version mac de la 7.0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, moi j'ai downloadé  skype aujourd'hui, et tous mes contacts MSN pcistes qu'ont MSN ont la flemme de prendre le logiciel puisqu'il peuvent dejà le faire avec MSN  Mais pourquoi, bon dieu, est ce que Crosoft ne dévelloppe pas de version mac de la 7.0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ce qu'ils ne peuvent faire avec msn c'est du multi-audio qui est possible avec skype! Sers-toi en comme arguments pour qu'ils le dl


----------



## jujumacosx (5 Décembre 2004)

C'est vrai ça pourquoi, je pense qu'il ya un lien entre l'arrêt du developpement D'Internet Explorer et le retard D'MSN, ils ont précisé qu'explorer ne répondait pas au condition voulus par nous les macuser & je pense que pour msn cela doit être le cas vu qu'on a iChat & que la video conference est possible avec un pc sous windows connecter avec aol ils doivent pensée que les PC user utilisent instent AIM pour la vidéo conference avec un mac et donc qu'msn ne serais pas utiles pour nous , la 
deuxieme solution c'est qu'ils nous font tout simplement languir .


----------



## steinway (5 Décembre 2004)

Elvis a dit:
			
		

> tu fais un mix yahoo/ skype et ca marche trs bien


 t as pas de decalage entre l image et la conversation audio ?


----------



## Mgx (6 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, moi j'ai downloadé  skype aujourd'hui, et tous mes contacts MSN pcistes qu'ont MSN ont la flemme de prendre le logiciel puisqu'il peuvent dejà le faire avec MSN  Mais pourquoi, bon dieu, est ce que Crosoft ne dévelloppe pas de version mac de la 7.0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Idem. J'ai soit des amis idiots ( c possible !!   ), soit des logiciels qui ne font pas ce qu'on leur demande. Skype, utilisé, c good. Seulement, faut des PCistes de bonnes volontés, qui acceptent de le rajouter à MSN, Yahoo... De mon coté, itou avec MSN, Yahoo, Ichat..

du coup, AdiumX, c'est réglé. En espérant que sous peu ils intègrent dans leur développement le vocal, et la vidéo.. Que Adium m'entende..


----------



## littlebubble (11 Décembre 2004)

Salut !
Moi je suis toute triste parce que déja je n'arrive pas à avoir dMSN, et je vous entend dire qu'il y aura bientot des nouvelles versions msn messenger etc...ou que l'on pourra aller sur Ichat en se connectant sur un compte hotmail...
Mais moi j'ai mac os X 2.8 et lorsque tout cela existera je ne pourrais pas en profiter car cela requiera surement 10.3 ou 10.4...c'est dommage je trouve...déja que je n'ai pas pu telecharger Ichat AV parce qu'il faut avoir 10.3...
Ah oui et je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter avec adiumX !


----------



## Apca (11 Décembre 2004)

littlebubble a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Moi je suis toute triste parce que déja je n'arrive pas à avoir dMSN, et je vous entend dire qu'il y aura bientot des nouvelles versions msn messenger etc...ou que l'on pourra aller sur Ichat en se connectant sur un compte hotmail...
> Mais moi j'ai mac os X 2.8 et lorsque tout cela existera je ne pourrais pas en profiter car cela requiera surement 10.3 ou 10.4...c'est dommage je trouve...déja que je n'ai pas pu telecharger Ichat AV parce qu'il faut avoir 10.3...
> Ah oui et je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter avec adiumX !



Salut et bienvenu 

A-tu essayer Amsn ?


----------



## quark67 (11 Décembre 2004)

Dites, les râleurs, pourquoi n'avez-vous pas foutu le boxon sur le stand Microsoft à Apple Expo?
C'était le seul moyen de vous faire entendre.
Il n'est pas certain que cela aurait eu un impact positif, mais au moins votre mécontentement ne passerait pas inaperçu. A bon entendeur...

Il faut savoir être revendicatif dans la vie.


----------



## littlebubble (12 Décembre 2004)

Oui j'ai essayé aMSN,mais ce n'est pas super, l'autre fois tous mes smileys ce sont supprimés   

Sinon j'aurais bien voulu y aller, à cette exposition, mais je n'ai pas pu c'était à Paris non ? Parce que moi je suis de bretagne!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Dites, les râleurs, pourquoi n'avez-vous pas foutu le boxon sur le stand Microsoft à Apple Expo?
> C'était le seul moyen de vous faire entendre.
> Il n'est pas certain que cela aurait eu un impact positif, mais au moins votre mécontentement ne passerait pas inaperçu. A bon entendeur...
> 
> Il faut savoir être revendicatif dans la vie.



Facile de dire aux autres ce qu'ils doivent faire !!!

Pourquoi tu n'y es pas allé toi même....  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas certain que cela aurait eu un impact positif...



Ça, c'est évident... :mouais: Je ne pense pas que la «communauté» Mac ait besoin d'une telle image...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

petite question

l'isight marche uniquement avec ichat ou egalement avec MSN ?

je n'ai pas encore mon mac mais je me renseigne car j'ai deja vu l'isight tourner, la qualite est terrible (le prix aussi)


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> petite question
> 
> l'isight marche uniquement avec ichat ou egalement avec MSN ?
> 
> je n'ai pas encore mon mac mais je me renseigne car j'ai deja vu l'isight tourner, la qualite est terrible (le prix aussi)



MSN Messenger Mac n'inclut pas de fonction vidéo. Il est donc impossible d'utiliser l'iSight... et toute autre webcam avec MSN. Tu peux par contre l'utiliser avec Yahoo Messenger par exemple.


----------



## corloane (12 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> MSN Messenger Mac n'inclut pas de fonction vidéo. Il est donc impossible d'utiliser l'iSight... et toute autre webcam avec MSN. Tu peux par contre l'utiliser avec Yahoo Messenger par exemple.


yahoo! ça marche avec mac?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> yahoo! ça marche avec mac?



Oui.  

Bon, on est plus trop dans le sujet là... :hein:


----------



## vincmyl (12 Décembre 2004)

C'est bof quand meme Yahoo, il n'y a que la fonction video, pas audio


----------



## philoumac (12 Décembre 2004)

J'ai envoyé dernièrement un message à Microsoft concernant la fonction vidéo de Msn et voici la réponse:

'Bonjour Monsieur XXXXXXXXX,

Nous avons bien pris connaissance de votre mail du 02 Decembre 2004.

Nous avons bien noté que cela concerne*MSN Messenger pour Mac.

Nous ne pouvons rien annoncer pour le moment, mais nous sommes aujourd'hui engagés dans le développement des prochaines versions de Messenger pour Macintosh, et nous travaillons sur les particularités audio et vidéo pour ces prochaines versions.

Cordialement

XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Centre de Relations Clients
msfrance@microsoft.com
0*825*827*829 (0,15 ¤ TTC la min.)
18, avenue du Québec
91*957 Courtaboeuf Cedex*'

Voilà pour l'info, une version vidéo est bien en développement chez Microsoft.
WAIT and SEE!


----------



## corloane (13 Décembre 2004)

moi je préfère Yahoo! mais ça marche aussi bien qu'avec le PC, émoticones et tout?


----------



## Apca (13 Décembre 2004)

Pour utiliser Yahoo il faut un compte yahoo ou on peut l'utiliser avec un compte hotmail ?


----------



## corloane (13 Décembre 2004)

il faut un compte yahoo!, être un yahoo!, et entre nous les boîtes on plus d'espace que chez MSN


----------



## Apca (13 Décembre 2004)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> il faut un compte yahoo!, être un yahoo!, et entre nous les boîtes on plus d'espace que chez MSN



Merci


----------



## minime (13 Décembre 2004)

philoumac a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pour l'info, une version vidéo est bien en développement chez Microsoft.
> WAIT and SEE!



Un groupe d'utilisateurs a monté une pétition pour demander une version Mac de MSN Messenger un peu plus étoffée, et comparable avec la version Windows.

Ils ont également contacté Microsoft, et ont obtenu une réponse négative : « _After contacting and recieving feedback from developers we have been informed that *the WebCam feature in MSN Messenger for Mac is not likely to ever happen*_ ».

D'après leur compte rendu le support de la vidéo dans la version Mac nécessiterait également des modifications dans la version Windows, ce qui serait impensable à court terme. Il faudrait que les deux versions, et les infrastructures et MS, supportent un codec multiplateforme :« _However it isn't completely ruled out that somewhere down the line when they do eventually decide they need to upgrade their backend systems, that they take on a new version of the video codec and impliment mac support. *However this is at least several years off.*_ »


----------



## pattes (13 Décembre 2004)

Salut ! 

Bon soyez pas mécontents on y est presque !

Mercury et AMSN sont une alternative et fonctionnent très bien, l'audio fonctionne très bien mais j'ai pas testé la vidéo... Sous Mercury, y a même des jeux alors on y est presque ! Pourquoi Microchiote euh Microsoft peut pas le faire... ??? Y a qu'a mixer le tout et on y est...

PATIENCE !

AMSN : http://amsn.sf.net
Mercury : http://www.mercury.to/index.php?sub=News


----------



## Apca (13 Décembre 2004)

pattes a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Bon soyez pas mécontents on y est presque !
> 
> ...



Pour le son tu parle de Mercury car Amsn ne le fait pas...  :mouais:


----------



## minime (13 Décembre 2004)

pattes a dit:
			
		

> Mercury et AMSN sont une alternative et fonctionnent très bien, l'audio fonctionne très bien mais j'ai pas testé la vidéo...



AMSN/Mac OS X FAQ : « _Est-il possible de... Rajouter le support pour les Webcams et le micro? &#8212; Non_ »

Mercury Wiki, Video Conference : « _Requirements Windows or Linux, there are no jmf libraries for mac os at the moment so macos will not work_. »


----------



## philoumac (13 Décembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Un groupe d'utilisateurs a monté une pétition pour demander une version Mac de MSN Messenger un peu plus étoffée, et comparable avec la version Windows.
> 
> Ils ont également contacté Microsoft, et ont obtenu une réponse négative : « _After contacting and recieving feedback from developers we have been informed that *the WebCam feature in MSN Messenger for Mac is not likely to ever happen*_ ».
> 
> D'après leur compte rendu le support de la vidéo dans la version Mac nécessiterait également des modifications dans la version Windows, ce qui serait impensable à court terme. Il faudrait que les deux versions, et les infrastructures et MS, supportent un codec multiplateforme :« _However it isn't completely ruled out that somewhere down the line when they do eventually decide they need to upgrade their backend systems, that they take on a new version of the video codec and impliment mac support. *However this is at least several years off.*_ »



 Pourquoi Microsoft m'aurait-il menti?  Suis-je tombé sur un ignare qui m'a écrit n'importe quoi?
Dit moi tout MiniMe... :mouais:


----------



## minime (14 Décembre 2004)

Vous avez reçu des réponses opposées, comment savoir laquelle est la bonne ? :rose:


----------



## geoffrey (14 Décembre 2004)

Je sais pas si vous en avez deja parle (pas sur cette page en tout cas), mais il existe adium, qui est un peu comme Trillium sur PC, et qui permet de regrouper MSN, Yahoo Messenger, ICQ, ... sur mac.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Décembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si vous en avez deja parle (pas sur cette page en tout cas), mais il existe adium, qui est un peu comme Trillium sur PC, et qui permet de regrouper MSN, Yahoo Messenger, ICQ, ... sur mac.



oui on en a déjà parler  :rateau:


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2004)

Oki (cours se cacher...  )


----------



## Pierrou (15 Décembre 2004)

Décidément ce thread n'en finit pas et finit par tourner en rond. :rateau:


----------



## Aurelien_ (15 Décembre 2004)

Toi aussi tu as remarqué?


----------



## Pierrou (15 Décembre 2004)

Ben euh, oui ! faudrait peut être finir par le fermer, tout du moins jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait du nouveau dans ce domaine, enfin je dis ça .....


----------



## Aurelien_ (16 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh, oui ! faudrait peut être finir par le fermer, tout du moins jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait du nouveau dans ce domaine, enfin je dis ça .....



Ouais il faut voir tu as peut-être raison...


----------



## cham (16 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh, oui ! faudrait peut être finir par le fermer, tout du moins jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait du nouveau dans ce domaine, enfin je dis ça .....



Laissez le tourner ce sujet !!!   

Sinon le même sujet va être ouvert dans la foulée. Allez, pour relancer  : certains disent "la visioconférence bientôt dans MSN Mac" et d'autres "c'est franchement pas pour demain". Alors qui croire ?


----------



## littlebubble (18 Décembre 2004)

En fait je crois que si je n'arrive pas à utiliser c'est de ma faute...
 Vous allez vous foutre me moi mais je n'arrive pas à savoir comment on se connecte (quand je lance l'application il n'y a aucune fenetre aucun menu)...:rose:
 Enfin je ne comprends pas grand chose si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer...merci ! En plus je crois que la version que j'ai telechargée date de la préhistoire !! lol


----------



## littlebubble (18 Décembre 2004)

Oops ! vous m'excuserez j'ai oublié de préciser que c'était de mercury (ou dmsn) que je parlais!


----------



## minime (19 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh, oui ! faudrait peut être finir par le fermer, tout du moins jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait du nouveau dans ce domaine, enfin je dis ça .....





			
				cham a dit:
			
		

> Laissez le tourner ce sujet !!!
> 
> Sinon le même sujet va être ouvert dans la foulée.



Je préférerais le laisser ouvert, qu'il coule comme une brique au fond du forum si personne n'a rien à ajouter et qu'il puisse remonter s'il y a du nouveau.



			
				littlebubble a dit:
			
		

> Enfin je ne comprends pas grand chose si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer...merci ! En plus je crois que la version que j'ai telechargée date de la préhistoire !! lol



Le forum Rumeurs accueille uniquement les discussions sur les bruits de couloir du monde Apple, ici une nouvelle version de MSN Messenger pour Mac. Pour obtenir de l'aide sur un logiciel il faut poster dans un forum technique.

Voilà quelques sujets lancés récemment dans lesquels tu pourrais demander des précisions sur l'utilisation de Mercury. 


pb avec aMSN et dMSN
Msn, Amsn, Dmsn etc... 
existe-il un msn avec web cam pour macOSX3 ?


----------



## Koochie* (23 Décembre 2004)

*Bonjour à tous! *
*Je suis actuellement PCiste mais je vais recevoir mi-janvier mon premier Mac (iBook 12").*
*J'ai donc Msn Messenger 7 depuis 2 mois et c'est vrai qu'il est très sympa! J'ai testé la version 4.0.1 sur Mac elle est jolie mais il manque trop de fonctionalités, comme cam, audio, jeux, nudge (permet de faire secouer la fenetre de votre contact s'il met trop de temps à répondre  ), et évidemment le fameux Avatar!!! Certain me diront que c'est "inutile" mais moi j'aime bien partager mes images préférées  . Je suis donc actuellement à la recherche de logiciel permettant de communiquer avec mes contacts hotmail ou msn pour quand j'aurai mon beau piti Mac! et qui ont surtout la fonction Avatar. Je sais que amsn le fait avec la meme taille d'image que sur Msn Messenger mais je le teste actuellement sur pc mais la photo de mes contacts n'apparait pas :hein:  Marche-t'il sur la version Mac?*

*Merci pour vos propositions...*


----------



## Apca (23 Décembre 2004)

Koochie* a dit:
			
		

> *Je sais que amsn le fait avec la meme taille d'image que sur Msn Messenger mais je le teste actuellement sur pc mais la photo de mes contacts n'apparait pas :hein: Marche-t'il sur la version Mac?*
> 
> *Merci pour vos propositions...*


Aucun problème avec Amsn pour ma part...


----------



## minime (23 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh, oui ! faudrait peut être finir par le fermer, tout du moins jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait du nouveau dans ce domaine, enfin je dis ça .....



Bon finalement c'est toi qui avait raison.


----------



## minime (15 Janvier 2005)

Une nouvelle version de MSN Messenger devrait sortir avant l'été, l'article parle des nouveautés, mais le support de la vidéo n'en fait pas partie.


----------



## Caster (15 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle version de MSN Messenger devrait sortir avant l'été, l'article parle des nouveautés, mais le support de la vidéo n'en fait pas partie.




Bref une version qui ne va pas servir à gand chose.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Janvier 2005)

Comme dab  :mouais:    :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Chui nouvelle à mac génération (c'est trop bien !  )et je voulais déjà savoir si ce n'était rien qu'une rumeur ou si on allait vraiment pouvoir avoir msn 5  :hein: ? Si oui, à partir de quand ? Et dernière question : EST CE QUE ON POURRA PARLER AVEC UN MICRO ET/OU UNE WEB CAM  :rateau:  (j'ai une web cam, et un micro et presque tous mes amis ont des pc ...) Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Où télécharger (si possible gratuitement!) lol . Ce fameux programme dont tout le monde parle : ADIUM X ????????????? merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Janvier 2005)

titounemac a dit:
			
		

> Où télécharger (si possible gratuitement!) lol . Ce fameux programme dont tout le monde parle : ADIUM X ????????????? merci



www.adiumx.com


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Bon finalement c'est toi qui avait raison.



Je trouvais aussi...


----------



## ederntal (18 Janvier 2005)

titounemac a dit:
			
		

> Chui nouvelle à mac génération (c'est trop bien !  )et je voulais déjà savoir si ce n'était rien qu'une rumeur ou si on allait vraiment pouvoir avoir msn 5  :hein: ? Si oui, à partir de quand ? Et dernière question : EST CE QUE ON POURRA PARLER AVEC UN MICRO ET/OU UNE WEB CAM  :rateau:  (j'ai une web cam, et un micro et presque tous mes amis ont des pc ...) Merci beaucoup



C'est possible avec AIM... Audio et Video entre Mac et Pc


----------



## Mgx (19 Janvier 2005)

Pour ceux qui comme moi utilisent autre chose que MSn, mais qui souhaiterais faire un petit coucou à leur amis Windtruc, la solution Webmessenger, vous connaissez? ou comment avoir MSn sans l'installer...
> http://webmessenger.msn.com/

J'ai beau avoir cherché, aucune trace sur le forum. Pour l'instant, ça ressemble à une interface MSn relativement proche de celle de Window. A mon profit, ce serait surtout pour l'utiliser là où Adium plante ( les discussions à plusieurs avec les MSnistes ). Mais ne l'ayant pas poussé à fond  , je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Apca (19 Janvier 2005)

Webmessenger ne permet quands même pas la videconférence


----------



## sergio (19 Janvier 2005)

Et moi j'avais lu dans je ne sais plus quelle news, sur je ne sais plus quel site lors de la WSF2004, que la future version MSN pour Mac intégrerait les fonctionnalités tant attendues par les macs susers....  (audio ? video ?)
Vous avez des élements de réponse ??


----------



## Apca (19 Janvier 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'avais lu dans je ne sais plus quelle news, sur je ne sais plus quel site lors de la WSF2004, que la future version MSN pour Mac intégrerait les fonctionnalités tant attendues par les macs susers....  (audio ? video ?)
> Vous avez des élements de réponse ??



ICI ?


----------



## Caster (19 Janvier 2005)

en attendant, je suis relativement surpris du sondage que propose Macgénération sur : quels clients messagerie instantanée utilisez-vous ?_uel réseau(x) de messagerie instantanée utilisez-vous couramment ? (plusieurs réponses possibles)_ 


Jamais je n'aurais pensé que MSN arriverait en tête devant iChat


----------



## Ali Baba (19 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> en attendant, je suis relativement surpris du sondage que propose Macgénération sur : quels clients messagerie instantanée utilisez-vous ?_uel réseau(x) de messagerie instantanée utilisez-vous couramment ? (plusieurs réponses possibles)_
> 
> 
> Jamais je n'aurais pensé que MSN arriverait en tête devant iChat



Bah à partir du moment où t'as pas des amis que sur Mac, t'es souvent obligé d'utiliser MSN... tu vas pas faire changer 25 personnes de client de messagerie juste pour pouvoir, toi, utiliser iChat. Y'en a peut-être une ou deux qui le feront, pour toi, et encore... si elles pensent à se connecter.  

Donc en France, MSN est un peu un passage obligé... HÉLAS !! :hein: 

Heureusement qu'on a Proteus et Adium...


----------



## Delgesu (19 Janvier 2005)

Mes seuls correspondants sur iChat sont  ... des membres de MacGénération ! J'ai bien 1 ou 2 potes qui ont une adresse AIM mais ils ne s'en servent jamais.


----------



## Delgesu (19 Janvier 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> ICI ?



Dans ce lien, je ne vois nulle part mention de la fonction video dans le nouveau MSN Messenger.


----------



## ederntal (19 Janvier 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Mes seuls correspondants sur iChat sont  ... des membres de MacGénération ! J'ai bien 1 ou 2 potes qui ont une adresse AIM mais ils ne s'en servent jamais.



Moi c'est l'inverse tous mes "vieux amis" sont sur AIM car on avait tous pris à l'époque le forfait internet illimité d'Aol, donc on a opté pour AIM par la suite.

Ce n'est que les nouvelles connaissances ou les nouveaux arrivés sur internet que je connaisse qui ont seulement MSN.


----------



## Apca (19 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle version de MSN Messenger devrait sortir avant l'été, l'article parle des nouveautés, mais le support de la vidéo n'en fait pas partie.



Je me suis référencé à ce que MiniMe à dit et de sont lien.


----------



## Ali Baba (19 Janvier 2005)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a peut-être une ou deux qui le feront, pour toi, et encore... si elles pensent à se connecter.





			
				Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien 1 ou 2 potes qui ont une adresse AIM mais ils ne s'en servent jamais.


Oui, voilà c'est ce que je voulais dire


----------



## Mgx (19 Janvier 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce lien, je ne vois nulle part mention de la fonction video dans le nouveau MSN Messenger.



Oui, mais l'audio?
Fiabilité de l'info? ça fait tellement longtemps qu'on espère ça ( enfin... puisqu'on est "obligé" d'utiliser ce logiciel.. ) que je suis d'une méfiance sans fin...


----------



## Pierrou (19 Janvier 2005)

Bon allez, c'est mieux que rien....   ( sympa les cornes Mgx..... cocu?  )


----------



## Mgx (19 Janvier 2005)

cocu, ça suppose quelqu'un à cocufier.. Ce qui en l'occurence me manque! désolé pr toi..  
( du coup, là je sais pas si je me met en valeur...  :mouais: )

Décidément tu peux pas t'empecher d'embeter les droitiers...


----------



## mariedesespérée (19 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible avec AIM... Audio et Video entre Mac et Pc


 comment fait-ton pour mettre la cam entre un pc et un mac , moi ça ne marche pas...MERCI d'avance


----------



## Caster (20 Janvier 2005)

mariedesespérée a dit:
			
		

> comment fait-ton pour mettre la cam entre un pc et un mac , moi ça ne marche pas...MERCI d'avance




Va sur sur ce Forum de Macge  ..... tu y trouveras ce que tu cherches


----------



## minime (20 Janvier 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'avais lu dans je ne sais plus quelle news, sur je ne sais plus quel site lors de la WSF2004, que la future version MSN pour Mac intégrerait les fonctionnalités tant attendues par les macs susers....  (audio ? video ?)
> Vous avez des élements de réponse ??



On dirait que ce n'est pas encore pour cette fois.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Mgx a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui comme moi utilisent autre chose que MSn, mais qui souhaiterais faire un petit coucou à leur amis Windtruc, la solution Webmessenger, vous connaissez? ou comment avoir MSn sans l'installer...
> > http://webmessenger.msn.com/
> 
> J'ai beau avoir cherché, aucune trace sur le forum. Pour l'instant, ça ressemble à une interface MSn relativement proche de celle de Window. A mon profit, ce serait surtout pour l'utiliser là où Adium plante ( les discussions à plusieurs avec les MSnistes ). Mais ne l'ayant pas poussé à fond  , je vous tiens au courant



J'ai essayé et pour ma part, il en résulte qu'il est imposisble de se connecter depuis un ordi tournant sous OS X


----------



## Mgx (20 Janvier 2005)

euh... et bien je te répond que si, puisque je suis sous OS X. Et que j'ai testé. lancer à partir de firefox, autorisation de pop up et tout.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Janvier 2005)

Mgx a dit:
			
		

> Décidément tu peux pas t'empecher d'embeter les droitiers...


On se refait pas que veux tu..; à nos ages


----------



## xdream2002 (24 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

Je viens d'installer un PC pour une amie (et oui ça m'arrive et ça me permet d'ailleurs de pouvoir comparer).
J'ai installé MSN 7 ...
Et bien quoiqu'on en dise sur les produits cro$oft, c'est plutôt bien ... le partage d'écran, le tableau blanc, les jeux partagés, et d'autre chose dont je n'ai pas encore idée : j'étais blasé.
Donc, ok j'utilise IChat, Adium, MSN pour Mac, et je constate qu'on va encore être en retard si on attend un hypothétique portage de MSN 7 (je parle même pas du 6) sur OsX.

Alors quoi ... j'achète un PC ? Non, je peux pas ... mais j'ai les boules !
La meilleur machine qui possède la meilleur intégration software / Hardware, nous propose un iChat AV certes magnifique, qui marche à merveille mais m'oblige à zapper la moitié de mes amis qui ont le son, la vidéo sur MSN Win ? du genre : "quoi tu n'as pas le son ni la vidéo sur MSN Mac ?" heuuuuu , ben non si tu veux, j'ai iChat AV mais faudrait que tu prennes AIM .... 
 Apple marque des points encore une fois.

On parle de Switch, je ne suis pas certain que les switchs actuelles soient majoritairement de MAC vers PC.

Il y a des fois... je me pose des questions !!!
Non je suis pas énervé, j'évangélise depuis plus de 15 ans ... 

Allez, chez Apple , y'a bien des tronches de développeurs qui vont nous pondre un iChat Max ... avec plein de bonnes choses dedans ?

Je rêves peut-être.... mais Apple a su nous faire iLife , alors pourquoi pas ?

BOUUUuuuuuuuuu ...


----------



## Deedee (25 Janvier 2005)

xdream2002 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, chez Apple , y'a bien des tronches de développeurs qui vont nous pondre un iChat Max ... avec plein de bonnes choses dedans ?
> 
> Je rêves peut-être.... mais Apple a su nous faire iLife , alors pourquoi pas ?
> 
> BOUUUuuuuuuuuu ...



C'est clair j'ai souvent les nerfs à ce niveau là ! D'ailleurs je n'ai "switché" que depuis deux mois (IB12" 1Ghz), et j'ai encore un bon gros PC à la maison. Outre le fait qu'être tout le temps sur portable est assez chiant (je n'ai que 256 de ram et un DD de 30 Go...). 

Bref, tout ça pour dire que per j'utilise amsn et il plante assez souvent. Notamment quand je ferme le clapet, il se déconnecte automatiquement....Qql aurait il une explication ?  (genere c'est peut etre paramétrable ?)

Merci


----------



## geoffrey (25 Janvier 2005)

> La meilleur machine qui possède la meilleur intégration software / Hardware, nous propose un iChat AV certes magnifique, qui marche à merveille mais m'oblige à zapper la moitié de mes amis qui ont le son, la vidéo sur MSN Win ? du genre : "quoi tu n'as pas le son ni la vidéo sur MSN Mac ?" heuuuuu , ben non si tu veux, j'ai iChat AV mais faudrait que tu prennes AIM ....


Change d'amis, prend en par exemple qui savent utiliser autre chose que des produits microsoft, meme sur PC , ou mieux encore, explique leur....


----------



## velouria (26 Janvier 2005)

le moyen pour faire de la vidéo conférence mac/pc, c'est iVisit. je m'en sers constamment pour causer avec mon cousin, et ça marche vraiment bien. audio et vidéo garantis. c'est, à ce jour, la seule vraie solution fiable que j'ai trouvé.


----------



## Apca (26 Janvier 2005)

velouria a dit:
			
		

> le moyen pour faire de la vidéo conférence mac/pc, c'est iVisit. je m'en sers constamment pour causer avec mon cousin, et ça marche vraiment bien. audio et vidéo garantis. c'est, à ce jour, la seule vraie solution fiable que j'ai trouvé.



Faut-il un compte msn ? Aim ? Ou cela fonctionne sans compte ?


----------



## ptibenny (26 Janvier 2005)

Voilà un bout d'article en français annonçant la prochaine version de MSN mac vu quelques posts plus loin, pour ceux qui on la flemme de traduire  

http://www.laboratoire-microsoft.org/n/10638/


----------



## calvin (26 Janvier 2005)

velouria a dit:
			
		

> le moyen pour faire de la vidéo conférence mac/pc, c'est iVisit. je m'en sers constamment pour causer avec mon cousin, et ça marche vraiment bien. audio et vidéo garantis. c'est, à ce jour, la seule vraie solution fiable que j'ai trouvé.




on m'a dit que c'etait limite a 1/2h ou 1h je sais plus...

donc vivement un MSN qui puisse accepter la visio mac / pc avec l'isight


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Plusieurs choses : 

-J'ai imaginée un truc : est ce que ce serait ensisageable de*faire marcher sur l'ordinateur la eye toy (caméra pour la ps2) avec des jeux de ps2 ????!!!! Si quelqu'un à déjà réfléchit à ça avant moi... faites moi signe ! C'est vrai, ce serait simpa d'utiliser la web cam pour ça !

-ensuite : Le problème pc/ mac, c'est une chose que j'aimerais regler plus tard ... par contre là je viens de tchatter avec une filleavec laquelle je n'avais pas tchatter depuis ... une éternitée ! j'ai branchée la web cam et comme par hasard : ça ne marhciat pas ! (elle à un mac os 9) et j'ai un mac os X et donc, à cause de ce léger changement de system, elle n'a pas pue me voir (et moi non plus, mais elle n'a pas de web cam)... Tout ça pour dire, maintenant que je vous ai raconter ma vie (lol) est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si il y a un moyen de se parler en tchatte en audio et en vidéo (et en texte !) de mac os 9 à mac os x ?????? 

Merci d'avance !

PS: Si vous avez trouvé un logiciel sur lequel on puisse tchatter, se voir et parler en même temps et qui soit compatible mac et pc : merci de me le dire !!!  

Bon bye !


----------



## g0g01 (26 Janvier 2005)

xdream2002 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> 
> On parle de Switch, je ne suis pas certain que les switchs actuelles soient majoritairement de MAC vers PC.


Non en effet, Apple a vendu 1050000 macs le trimestre passé, 200000 machines de plus et ceci avec une gamme de powerbooks vieillissante et des powermac bloqués en fréquence. L'arrivée du mac mini va vraisemblement porter le nombre à 200000 machines de plus, ajoute le renouvellement de la gamme pro qui arrivera probablement en février les prochains chiffres risquent d'être fort sympathiques 



			
				xdream2002 a dit:
			
		

> Non je suis pas énervé, j'évangélise depuis plus de 15 ans ...


Première fois que je rencontre un pasteur sur macg, baptiste ? 



			
				xdream2002 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, chez Apple , y'a bien des tronches de développeurs qui vont nous pondre un iChat Max ... avec plein de bonnes choses dedans ?



Oui, le h.264 arrivera avec tiger, qualité d'image encore meilleure. Vidéoconf à trois, intéressant ça pour les télétravailleurs (j'en fais partie) et la conf audio aussi, à dix, mais ça skype le fait déjà très bien  bref que du bon pour ce logiciel qui s'appelle ichat AV.

Concernant msn, c'est à microsoft à se casser le cul pour sortir un msn qui satisfasse ceux qui l'utilisent, pas Apple. C'est microsoft qui utilise un codec propriétaire et qui boucle son réseau, cet msn de m... n'est pas même pas capable de fonctionner en réseau fermé sans serveur exchange ! et pire, la technique employée pour passer les routeurs laisse des trous béants en ouvrant ts les ports grâce l'upnp. Evidemment tt ça le gd public s'en fout, les gens préfèrent voir une fenêtre s'agiter, utiliser des smileys mégapersos ou encore taper le carton sur un écran. Tt ça est réellement passionnant et montre à quel point Apple est en retard, on va dire qu'ils ont contrairement à microsoft gardé un peu de bon sens.
A+ ;-)


----------



## g0g01 (26 Janvier 2005)

titounemac a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour dire, maintenant que je vous ai raconter ma vie (lol) est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si il y a un moyen de se parler en tchatte en audio et en vidéo (et en texte !) de mac os 9 à mac os x ??????



Non, il est plus difficile de faire une vidéoconférence entre macos X et macos 9 que de mac à pc. A vrai dire je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais entendu parler d'un logiciel qui le propose. Il n'y a plus gd monde qui développe pour macos 9, Apple ne le supportant plus depuis un moment.
Niveau Chat mac/pc, aim marche plutôt bien. Il faut simplement que les deux côtés soient en audio/vidéo, il n'est pas possible de faire une conférence audio ou vidéo, il faut les deux en même temps.
Du côté du pc il faut penser à indiquer à son firewall d'accepter les connexions pour aim, le reste roule tout seul. Il y a aussi yahoo messenger mais seul l'image fonctionne, la version mac n'ayant plus connu de mise à jour depuis des lustres 
Voilà, en espérant t'avoir aidé.
A+


----------



## Pierrou (27 Janvier 2005)

À quand une verson bêta de MSN 5 ?


----------



## Aurelien_ (28 Janvier 2005)

Oui c'est vrai ils ont bien la béta de la version 7 eux...


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai ils ont bien la béta de la version 7 eux...



et contrairement a ce qu'on peut lire, elle marche tres bien cette version 7 beta


----------



## Pierrou (28 Janvier 2005)

Ben MSN 5 a été annoncé pour nous, mais bon.... ça tarde à venir


----------



## ForTheFun (29 Janvier 2005)

titounemac a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs choses :
> 
> -J'ai imaginée un truc : est ce que ce serait ensisageable de*faire marcher sur l'ordinateur la eye toy (caméra pour la ps2) avec des jeux de ps2 ????!!!! Si quelqu'un à déjà réfléchit à ça avant moi... faites moi signe ! C'est vrai, ce serait simpa d'utiliser la web cam pour ça !
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour à tous,

Pour information j'ai une ps2 et pour le fun un petit truc courament appeller eyetoy.
J'ai eu la même idée et pour information ca marche (actuellement j'ai testé que sur pc car je vais switcher bientot, bah oui je fait parti des nombreux à attendre une hypothetique maj du powerbook), pour cela il faut télécharger un driver un peu bidouiller (rien de méchant) et pour finir la qualité est plus que correcte (sauf que pas autofocus comme tous les webcam du monde pc, ..... ahhhh vivement une petite isight)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

ForTheFun a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Pour information j'ai une ps2 et pour le fun un petit truc courament appeller eyetoy.
> J'ai eu la même idée et pour information ca marche (actuellement j'ai testé que sur pc car je vais switcher bientot, bah oui je fait parti des nombreux à attendre une hypothetique maj du powerbook), pour cela il faut télécharger un driver un peu bidouiller (rien de méchant) et pour finir la qualité est plus que correcte (sauf que pas autofocus comme tous les webcam du monde pc, ..... ahhhh vivement une petite isight)



Ce serai vraiment cool que ça marche (je n'ai ni de PC, ni de ps2 donc pas de eye toy) mais, je peux me faire preter les jeux de ps2 pour eye toy et essayer avec un mac (j'ai donc un mac) et le tour est dans la poche ! merci beaucoup ! :rateau:


----------



## ForTheFun (30 Janvier 2005)

Une petite précision car je crois qu'il y a quelque chose qui n'est pas clair.

Les jeux ps2 ne marche pas. Juste la caméra ps2 sur pc en tant que webcam qui marche.
Pour les jeux, uniquement via emulateur, mais là encore cela m'étonnerai que la cam soit reconnu par l'emulateur.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2005)

qui utilise Mercury ici? Ca donne quoi?


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> qui utilise Mercury ici? Ca donne quoi?



Pour l'instant... c'est plutôt bof...


----------



## NED (31 Janvier 2005)

yes tu l'as dit bouffi c'est BOF BOF!
 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Sur mercury, il y'a qq fonctionnalités qui sont pas mal, comme la gestion des photos ID, et qq fonctionnalités de msn v7 pour Windows.

Mais c'est vrai que la visio-conf qui ne marche pas, c'est tout de meme génant.


----------



## Aurelien_ (4 Février 2005)

Mercury a surtout une interface affreusement laide!

Moi qui suis habitué à Proteus ça change tout!


----------



## netgui (9 Février 2005)

Une nouvelle version de MSN Messenger mac est dispo ce jour. C'est la 4.0.1 qui remplace la 4.0.0 bref des mises à jour mineures ou de sécurité sans doute...  
Quoi de nouveau?


----------



## Apca (9 Février 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle version de MSN Messenger mac est dispo ce jour.
> Quoi de nouveau?



Tu voit ca où ?  :mouais:


----------



## netgui (9 Février 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Tu voit ca où ?  :mouais:




Ici  


Et sinon quand tu lances MSn Messenger il t'oblige à faire la mise à jour vers 4.0.1.
Mais le site  ne dit pas explicitemennt quels sont les nouveautés.


----------



## Apca (9 Février 2005)

Je vient de tester et rien de nouveau apparement


----------



## Machistador (9 Février 2005)

ca fait un petit moment que la 4.0.1 est dispo   elle n'apporte apparement rien de special.
A+
Michael


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Février 2005)

Salut, 
Je viens de faire la MAJ du Messenger et rien de bien nouveau... sauf que quand je veux l'utiliser ca m'affiche comme un disque sur le bureau je suis nouvel utilisateur de Mac et je ne sais pas bien comment appeler ce truc bref ca m'affiche le meme "truc" que quand je connecte l'iPod. Si j'ejecte le machin ca me ferme Messenger. Bon j'imagine bien que y'a un truc que j'ai pas fait ou mal fait .... mais quoi ???? help please !!!!!
Merci d'avance
Ci@o, 
Jeff


----------



## morden (9 Février 2005)

tu a téléchargé le dmg ... quand tu ouvre ce fichier tu "monte" le dossier avec l'application, de la meme maniere que tu monte un disque reseau ou ton ipod.
ce que tu doit faire c'est copier le fichier "msn messenger" dans ton dossier application .. enfin l'installer sur ton disque dur en somme 
et voila 

tu peut alors ejecter le dossier et tu pourra te servir du msn installer sur ton ordi !! petit veinard !!! 


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Février 2005)

et yep petit veinard. Merci de ta reponse c cool. 
Ca va pas mal aussi 
merci
ci@o


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Février 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> tu a téléchargé le dmg ... quand tu ouvre ce fichier tu "monte" le dossier avec l'application, de la meme maniere que tu monte un disque reseau ou ton ipod.
> ce que tu doit faire c'est copier le fichier "msn messenger" dans ton dossier application .. enfin l'installer sur ton disque dur en somme
> et voila
> 
> ...


Ah ben c'est cool alors


----------



## Captain A (11 Février 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

>



J'ai compté, il en manque un.


----------



## Yakamya (13 Février 2005)

aMSN c'est cool aussi : il y a les avatars et les emiicones personnalisables (j'en avait marre d'etre la risée des utilisateur PC !)


----------



## ben-the-hackman (15 Février 2005)

Je viens de me retaper les 10 pages de ce topic.. Chui mort, lol
Bon sérieusement, moi j'utilise Mercury pour la vidéoconference... Et ça marche, je ne fais que recevoir mais c déjà mieux que rien (là ou Microsoft ne fous rien...)
Si vous voulez des infos sur comment le faire marcher, allez sur le forum autres software de macbidouille, parce que j'ai la flemme de tt réexpliquer...
Sinon Adium est super...


----------



## Crop (17 Février 2005)

Salut a tous, je suis un ancien nouveau forumeur de macG, pour mercury, en effet, un mise a jour est dispo et elle propose de la visio mais seulement en reception, pour l'audio, je sais pas par contre, accrocher vous, ce logiciel est aussi facile a config que le char de benhur  de plus, il est sacrement moche
mais ze force bi wiz iou


----------



## Yakamya (17 Février 2005)

Salut

Mercurye c'est supper !! enfin un bon msn avec mac. Avant j'avais amsn, mais franchement mercury est genial : on peux voir dirrectement les avatars ! et on epux dirrectement envoyer des captures d'ecrans. Pratique pour depaner
Enfin bref, c'est supper 
Merci pour le conseils les mageneriens


----------



## tilouis974 (18 Février 2005)

bonjour, : 
il y a iChat av pour mac et Aim pour pc avec cela tout fonctionne parfaitement....
donc pas besoin de msn et compagnie qui fonctionne de toute facon quand il à envie !!! je suis sur mac et g des correspondant sur pc et cela marche tres bien! et chui pas un foudre de guerre.salut à tous et à toute...


----------



## ben-the-hackman (18 Février 2005)

Il est très beau Mercury ! Il suffit de lui mettre le look Java Mac OS X, et on peut même lui rajouter le métal..
Il est un poil lourd, je vous l'accorde... 
Sinon, dans la vidéoconference, il y a aussi le son...
Et bientot, dans un futur indeterminé, Mercury va pouvoir supporter la fonction Webcam (seulement caméra, ce qui fait moins pixéliser...) ! par contre, prions pour qu'il soit bien porté sur mac..
http://benthehackman.free.fr/mercuryvideo.jpg


----------



## steinway (18 Février 2005)

a t on des nouvelles de msn 5 ?


----------



## ben-the-hackman (18 Février 2005)

on sait juste qu'il y aura PEUT ETRE la vidéo et l'audio.. Mais on a encore le temps... Pas avant juin à mon avis..


----------



## alargeau (18 Février 2005)

Il n'y aura JAMAIS la vidéo et le son sur MSN 5 !!!

Si Microsoft a développé une version Mac de Messenger, c'est simplement pour avoir une communication Mac <> PC et aussi pour montrer aux Macusers ce qu'ils ratent. Mettre la vidséo et le son sur MSN Messenger ce serait créer une égalité entre le mac et le pc, et Microsft n'a pas intérêt. Parce que quand on a tous ses amis sur pc et qu'on ne peut pas avoir ni la vidéo ni même le son, on se sent désespérément seul. Et pour ceux qui me diront d'utiliser iChat, je dirais que je ne vais pas faire changer tous mes amis pour avoir sur leur pc une application complètement nulle et qui donne même pas envie de s'en servir. Le jour où AIM sera comme iChat, je ne dis pas...


----------



## Caster (18 Février 2005)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y aura JAMAIS la vidéo et le son sur MSN 5 !!!
> 
> Si Microsoft a développé une version Mac de Messenger, c'est simplement pour avoir une communication Mac <> PC et aussi pour montrer aux Macusers ce qu'ils ratent. Mettre la vidséo et le son sur MSN Messenger ce serait créer une égalité entre le mac et le pc, et Microsft n'a pas intérêt. Parce que quand on a tous ses amis sur pc et qu'on ne peut pas avoir ni la vidéo ni même le son, on se sent désespérément seul. Et pour ceux qui me diront d'utiliser iChat, je dirais que je ne vais pas faire changer tous mes amis pour avoir sur leur pc une application complètement nulle et qui donne même pas envie de s'en servir. Le jour où AIM sera comme iChat, je ne dis pas...




je suis d'accord sur tout ..... MS a tout intérêt à maintenir une version PC largement supérieure à celle sur MAC .......


----------



## Yakamya (18 Février 2005)

tilouis974 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, :
> il y a iChat av pour mac et Aim pour pc avec cela tout fonctionne parfaitement....
> donc pas besoin de msn et compagnie qui fonctionne de toute facon quand il à envie !!! je suis sur mac et g des correspondant sur pc et cela marche tres bien! et chui pas un foudre de guerre.salut à tous et à toute...


t'as de la chance qi t'as reussit a convertitr tous tes amis a aim. Perso, ce n'est pas question... Il ne veulent meme pas en entendre parler.
Donc voila l'interet de MSN Messenger


----------



## tilouis974 (19 Février 2005)

:mouais: salut, c vrai g u du mal à les convaincres à se mettre sur AIM... mais au vu des resultats finalement ils y viennent doucement et je pense serieusement que c en resistant que l'on pourra eviter de devoir installer (encore un product micro ! ) sur notre mac, alors quil y en a un autre qui fonctionne tres bien (pardon , je me repete) mais il faut faire passer l'info et puis si tous les MAcuser veulent bien resister.... je me souviens des premieres version MSN ( oula le boxon dans mon mac !! ) bref moi je ne suis pas pres de changer !   
salut à tous et à toute et bonne journée...


----------



## velouria (19 Février 2005)

comme vous, tous mes potes sont sur pc. ils utilisent tous msn. j'ai jamais voulu lacher le morceau, et je les ai tous obligés à télécharger iVisit. Il est gratuit et il permet de faire de la visio avec les pcistes (vidéo + son). Il est pas forcément super beau, mais il fonctionne très bien. Ce serait plus simple si msn pour mac avait la vidéo et le son, mais d'un autre coté, ça ne me déplait pas d'avoir une solution alternative à microsoft. et le plaisir de faire chater des pcistes sur autre chose que msn n'a pas de prix ! ça les bouge un peu...


----------



## ederntal (19 Février 2005)

velouria a dit:
			
		

> comme vous, tous mes potes sont sur pc. ils utilisent tous msn. j'ai jamais voulu lacher le morceau, et je les ai tous obligés à télécharger iVisit. Il est gratuit et il permet de faire de la visio avec les pcistes (vidéo + son). Il est pas forcément super beau, mais il fonctionne très bien. Ce serait plus simple si msn pour mac avait la vidéo et le son, mais d'un autre coté, ça ne me déplait pas d'avoir une solution alternative à microsoft. et le plaisir de faire chater des pcistes sur autre chose que msn n'a pas de prix ! ça les bouge un peu...



AIM : Mac + Pc... Visio et Son   
Quitte a les faire switcher.


----------



## benjamin (19 Février 2005)

Faut commencer à les amadouer avec Skype, pour avoir le son. Faire un vrai travail de fond.
Ensuite, l'install d'AIM passe en douceur


----------



## ben-the-hackman (19 Février 2005)

Qu'entends je? MSN jamais compatible avec l'audio et la vidéo?
Non, pas d'accord.. Si on en vient ici, on peut dire la même chose avec tous les autres produits MS sur mac...
Et pourtant, Word, exel et les autres sont aussi bien, si ce n'est mieux, sur mac...
D'accord, ils sont payants... et ça leur rapporte du fric... mais je pense qu'au contraire, c sur, Mircrosoft a intéret à faire une version MSN mac avec le média, pour leur bonne image...


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y aura JAMAIS la vidéo et le son sur MSN 5 !!!


Celle là, je la stocke précieusement car il y en a déjà un paquet qui sont passé pour des idiots avec des affirmations comme celle là 



			
				alargeau a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où AIM sera comme iChat, je ne dis pas...


T'en as encore d'autres comme celle là  :rateau: 
iChat, c'est AIM mais avec un client écrit par Apple  :rateau:


----------



## calvin (19 Février 2005)

bizarre, je n'ai pas de parefeu et pourtant, je n'arrive pas a envoyer de fichiers depuis MSN Mac

est ce normal ou y a t-il une manip a faire pour configurer le soft ?

merci


----------



## Delusive (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'en as encore d'autres comme celle là  :rateau:
> iChat, c'est AIM mais avec un client écrit par Apple  :rateau:


Il parle du client AIM officiel pour win je pense, qui c'est vrai est pas très userfriendly.


----------



## Delusive (19 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> bizarre, je n'ai pas de parefeu et pourtant, je n'arrive pas a envoyer de fichiers depuis MSN Mac
> 
> est ce normal ou y a t-il une manip a faire pour configurer le soft ?
> 
> merci


Essayes p-e d'ouvrir les portes d'MSN dans le coupe-feu (Préfs. système -> Partage -> Coupe-feu -> Nouveau)


----------



## ben-the-hackman (20 Février 2005)

tu as peut etre un routeur à défault de pare feu..


----------



## calvin (20 Février 2005)

non rien de tout ca

j'ai verifie

mes amis peuvent m'envoyer des fichiers mais moi je peux pas en envoyer


----------



## Ali Baba (20 Février 2005)

velouria a dit:
			
		

> comme vous, tous mes potes sont sur pc. ils utilisent tous msn. j'ai jamais voulu lacher le morceau, et je les ai tous obligés à télécharger iVisit. Il est gratuit et il permet de faire de la visio avec les pcistes (vidéo + son). Il est pas forcément super beau, mais il fonctionne très bien. Ce serait plus simple si msn pour mac avait la vidéo et le son, mais d'un autre coté, ça ne me déplait pas d'avoir une solution alternative à microsoft. et le plaisir de faire chater des pcistes sur autre chose que msn n'a pas de prix ! ça les bouge un peu...


Ouaip... j'ai essayé de faire pareil, tant avec AIM qu'avec iVisit. Résultat, en gros : bon bah tant pis pour toi, reste tout seul dans ton coin. 

Quant à iVisit, la seule avec qui j'ai essayé, ça marchait de loin pas à tous les coups, et les fois où ça a marché il a fallu beaucoup de volonté de part et d'autre pour réussir à faire marcher ce truc. 

Au final, maintenant je discute sur MSN avec Proteus. Pour les vidéoconf, je leur réponds désolé, Microsoft veut pas ça sur Mac, si vous voulez vraiment me montrer la cam, utilisez AIM ou iVisit (réponse, en général : bah nan c'est bon tant pis -- ou, exceptionnellement : iVisit tu dis ? On installe et hop ça marche pas). 

Et en parallèle, je fais discrètement du lobbying pour Jabber.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (20 Février 2005)

J'aimerais d'ailleurs mieux connaître Jabber. Qu'est-ce que c'est ?


----------



## Ali Baba (20 Février 2005)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jabber


----------



## ben-the-hackman (22 Février 2005)

Moi j'ai un problème sur jabber. Par ex je suis sur le server develog.com
Je ne sais pas comment accéder à la passerelle MSN ou AIM... Avec un logiciel PC on peut, mais sur mac, avec quel logiciel? Jabber est bien compatible avec Adium X mais celui ci ne permet pas ça....
Une solution?


----------



## alonenotalone (22 Février 2005)

Ce qu'on peut dire aussi à un utilisateur de PC Windows, c'est d'installer Trillian 3 Pro :
http://www.trillian.cc/learn/index.php?select=2

C'est un programme de superbe qualité (et payant en version pro) multi protocole (AIM, MSN, ICQ, Jabber, Rendezvous) qui permet la vidéoconférence via AIM et MSN.

Ca évite que les PCistes ait à démarrer plusieurs programmes en même temps, histoire d'amadouer un peu l'animal et de ne pas avoir à demander toutes les 10 minutes "tu peux démarrer XXX pour la visio ?"


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

J'ai MSN mais je m'en sert que pour dialoguer, pour les messages j'ai mon adresse e mail mais certaines personnes m'adressent des messages sur mon adresse hotmail et je ne peux pas les lire : comment faut-il faire pour pouvoir lire des messages envoyués durant votre absence.
quand je veux les lire je ne peux pas quid?


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> J'ai MSN mais je m'en sert que pour dialoguer, pour les messages j'ai mon adresse e mail mais certaines personnes m'adressent des messages sur mon adresse hotmail et je ne peux pas les lire : comment faut-il faire pour pouvoir lire des messages envoyués durant votre absence.
> quand je veux les lire je ne peux pas quid?




Bah faut aller sur le portail MSN et te connecter à ta boite à lettre.


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah faut aller sur le portail MSN et te connecter à ta boite à lettre.



j'ai déjà essayé mais cela ne marche pas..

. j'ai vu dans un forum mais je ne le retrouve pas,  que l'on pouvait se faire envoyer ses messages hotmail sur Mail? ai-je rêvé?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà essayé mais cela ne marche pas..
> 
> . j'ai vu dans un forum mais je ne le retrouve pas,  que l'on pouvait se faire envoyer ses messages hotmail sur Mail? ai-je rêvé?



Oui, avec httpmail plugin.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, avec httpmail plugin.



ca ne marche plus depuis que hotmail a changé un truc... Me trompes-je?


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> ca ne marche plus depuis que hotmail a changé un truc... Me trompes-je?



si ça ne marche plus c'est pas la peine que je le télécharge alors?

mais bon je fais comment moi pour lire ces 3 messages à la C.. qui sont là depuis des lustres et que je n'arrive pas à lire et à chaque fois que je vais sur MSN ou sur aMSN ou sur Mercury, sur Adium et je ne sais quoi encore, lol, j'ai un message me disant que j'ai 3 messages , je clic pour les lire et je tombe sur une page de pub de MSN Hotmail mais aucunement sur ces 3 messages, grrrr 

quelle idée aussi de m'envoyer des messages sur une adresse hotmail alors que j'ai une adresse mail. Pour moi mes adresses hotmail c'est que pour dial en direct pas pour envoyer des messages, mais bon je voudrais bien savoir qui m'a envoyé ces 3 messages? 

Une idée? une manip? 

merci d'avance..


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

Il semble, aux dernières nouvelles que cela fonctionne toujours.


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il semble, aux dernières nouvelles que cela fonctionne toujours.



tant mieux car je viens de le télécharger, reste plus qu'à l'installer ( j'espère que c'est pas trop compliqué, je suis une novice moi, pffffff )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il semble, aux dernières nouvelles que cela fonctionne toujours.



En effet tout roule !


----------



## ben-the-hackman (26 Février 2005)

j'ai réussi la webcam avec mercury! Bon la qualité c pas ça, mais bon, c msn qui est cille ça..
voilà mon screen
http://benthehackman.free.fr/mercury.pdf
chui trop happyyyyyy


----------



## jugnin (27 Février 2005)

Depuis que j'ai mon iBouc je rêve d'utiliser iChat, mais je n'ai quasiment que des contacts pécéistes. Suis-je en train de rater une expérience fantastique, dois-je me faire de nouveaux amis, me pendre ?


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Février 2005)

ben-the-hackman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi la webcam avec mercury! Bon la qualité c pas ça, mais bon, c msn qui est cille ça..
> voilà mon screen
> http://benthehackman.free.fr/mercury.pdf
> chui trop happyyyyyy[/QUOTETu peux m'en dire plus sur Mercury?
> Merci d'avance


----------



## ben-the-hackman (27 Février 2005)

www.mercury.to 
pour les beta, il faut avoir un compte sur le forum.. et comme celle qui supporte la webcam est une beta.. bon je te files le lien
http://www.huntsclub.be/myDownloads/downloader.php?id=00000000012
voilà


----------



## sergio (27 Février 2005)

ben-the-hackman a dit:
			
		

> www.mercury.to
> pour les beta, il faut avoir un compte sur le forum.. et comme celle qui supporte la webcam est une beta.. bon je te files le lien
> http://www.huntsclub.be/myDownloads/downloader.php?id=00000000012
> voilà





Ai pas tout compris !!!
Tu as reussi visio entre MSN et Mercury ???  c ca ??? 
peux tu expliquer dans le detail stp
Merci


----------



## ben-the-hackman (28 Février 2005)

Pfiouuu.. bon allez:
Avec mercury, on peut faire:
-de la visioconférence (réception seulement donc son et image)
-de la webcam (réception seulement donc seulement image)
Pour faire ça:
-Si tu as un routeur, ou un firewall il faut mapper les ports 5060,9000,9010 UDP pour la visioconférence, pour la webcam pas besoin
-Ensuite, pour la visioconférence, soit tu demandes à ton contact PC de lancer là visio conférence, sois tu tapes /sendvc et entrée dans la conversation... Ensuite tu va dans l'onglet ou ya une webcam dessinée dessus, à coté de l'avatar de ton contact, et ça devrait démarrer
-pour la webcam, il suffit que ton contact lance sa webcam  Tu attends 20/30 sec, ça dépends de la connexion en face, et une fenetre devrait se lancer et tu verra ton contact 
Enjoy it !


----------



## sergio (1 Mars 2005)

ben-the-hackman a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouuu.. bon allez:
> Avec mercury, on peut faire:
> -de la visioconférence (réception seulement donc son et image)
> -de la webcam (réception seulement donc seulement image)
> ...



Merci !!!!  lol
BEn c'est pas tres simple...


----------



## Salmanazar8 (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà essayé mais cela ne marche pas..
> 
> . j'ai vu dans un forum mais je ne le retrouve pas, que l'on pouvait se faire envoyer ses messages hotmail sur Mail? ai-je rêvé?


j'arrive aprés la tempête mais bon&#8230;
tu peux aussi avoir une adresse quelquechose@laposte.net ou même autrechose@yahoo.fr compatible avec msn. et là ça marche très bien avec pop et mail
voilà


----------



## kathy h (12 Mars 2005)

saviez vous que , je cite :

"Microsoft a indiqué qu'ils laisseraient tomber le soutien de MSN pour OS X. Les utilisateurs Mac du service commenceront à recevoir des avis aujourd'hui. 
La compagnie annonce "à partir du 31 mai, Microsoft fera des changements et ne soutiendra plus le MSN pour Mac OS X," "au lieu d'accéder à MSN en utilisant le logiciel MSN, les clients accéderont par l'intermédiaire de leur navigateur préféré et en installant une page MyMSN pour servir de portail." 
Microsoft a indiqué que les clients garderont leur email MSN, leur carnet d'adresses, les données de compte et la taille de boîte aux lettres. 
Microsoft a indiqué qu'ils restent proche de la plateforme Mac, avec de futures mises à jour et de futurs produits comprenant .PST Import Tool, la version 5 de MSN messenger et le Service Pack 2 pour Office 2004.Sur le Web : MacWorld "


Mes sources : 

http://www.actumac.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19366


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> saviez vous que , je cite :
> 
> "Microsoft a indiqué qu'ils laisseraient tomber le soutien de MSN pour OS X. Les utilisateurs Mac du service commenceront à recevoir des avis aujourd'hui.
> La compagnie annonce "à partir du 31 mai, Microsoft fera des changements et ne soutiendra plus le MSN pour Mac OS X," "au lieu d'accéder à MSN en utilisant le logiciel MSN, les clients accéderont par l'intermédiaire de leur navigateur préféré et en installant une page MyMSN pour servir de portail."
> ...



Attention à ne pas confondre MSN et MSN Messenger pour Mac. Ce dernier est toujours en développement, c'est d'ailleurs ce dont on parle dans ce sujet. Voir aussi sur MacGeneration.


----------



## Apca (12 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Attention à ne pas confondre MSN et MSN Messenger pour Mac. Ce dernier est toujours en développement, c'est d'ailleurs ce dont on parle dans ce sujet. Voir aussi sur MacGeneration.



 Oui,

voilà même ce que dis la Niouze de MacG je cite :

C?est une surprise, une mauvaise pour certains utilisateurs américains peut-être. Microsoft vient en effet d?annoncer qu?il cessait le développement de MSN pour Mac OS X à compter du 31 mai prochain    (on ne parle pas de MSN Messenger).       Pour accéder après cette date aux services de la société, les abonnés devront utiliser un navigateur Internet, le client logiciel ne fonctionnera plus. L?essentiel de l?offre de services demeurera accessible, sauf le contrôle parental, le client de messagerie électronique intégré et le tableau de bord.


----------



## kathy h (12 Mars 2005)

oui oui désolée pour ne pas avoir indiqué la difference entre MSN et MSN messenger, quelle idiote


----------



## Yakamya (12 Mars 2005)

DE toutes façon on s'en fou puisque MS n'a jamais veritablement fait d'effot pour le developpement de messenger sur Mac. ET que les solutions Open etaient de meilleur qualité.
Il n'y aura que microsoft qui en tirrera les consequences. C'est comme popur l'arret de developpemetn de IE sur mac. D'accord IE n'est pas le meilleur navigateur web. Loin de là meme. Mais ça fai perdre a microsoft betemtn quelques utilisateurs IE qui utilisent des solutions alternative (si ce mot peut etre employé).
En plus quand en 1998 MS a aider Apple en déclin, Apple devait en echange (de bon procédés) installer d'office IE sur ses machines. Donc ça montre que microsoft est avantagier si ils vendent es licences aux utilisateur de mac.
Donc on s'en fou de MS s''ils veulent faire leur caca nerveu. ENplus on achete pas un PC pour MSN ! Donc ça change rien leur conneries.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis. N'utilisant d'alleurs pas messenger pour le reseau MSN

Juste en PS, bientot tout les resaux de chat seront compatibles. Donc MSN sur iChat... Que repondent MS.

Mais serieu je n'ai rien de particulier contre les PC et Windows qui sont de très bonnes qualité meme si je préfère le Mac.

Si je ne me trompe c'etait a l'epoque Microsoft qui souhaitait absolument vendre son langage a Apple : le visual basic il me semble. Apple avait refuser disant qui etaient capable de l'integrer seul puis sont revenus sur la quastion quelques années après.
MS a besoin d'Apple sinon ils n'auraient plus d'idees. Apple a besoin de MS sinon il n'auraient plus d'argent !

@+ les amis


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)




----------



## Orchidiana (14 Mars 2005)

Bijour les gens,

je suis nouvelle sur ce forum, et j'aimerai un petit résumé clair sur l'intérêt que peut avoir MSN Messenger pour Mac par rapport à iChat. Je sais déjà qu'il y a la vidéo et le son sur iChat.

Je suis pour l'instant sur Proteus que je trouve bien. Je voulais un logiciel qui regroupe tous les protocoles existant (MSN, AIM, Yahoo etc&#8230;&#8230. Bon il ne fais pas la vidéo, ni même le son. Pour l'instant ce n'est pas un problème pour moi.

En parcourant rapidement ce topic, j'ai vu que le l'on ne pourra plus relever ses messages MSN Hotmail sur un logiciel de messagerie en Mai 2005 si j'ai bien capté. Ce sont des gros c****** chez Microsoft.  Surtout que je l'utilises beaucoup étant donné que les contacts que j'ai sur MSN Messenger s'entêtent à m'envoyer des mails à cette adresse. Existe-t'il une solution à ce problème ?

Je vous remercie d'avance de l'attention que vous accorderez à ce post.


----------



## Pierrou (15 Mars 2005)

Parait que les prochaines versions de MSN seront doubles, c'est à dire mac et PC


----------



## Orchidiana (15 Mars 2005)

Tu parles de Hotmail ou du Messenger ?


----------



## kamkil (15 Mars 2005)

MSN qui a le monopole c'est typiquement français... J'ai réussi à faire des cams avec des potes ricains comme là-bas ils sont des millions de millions à avoir AOL donc AIM ya pas de problème 

En fait c'est la faiblesse d'AOL en france qui pose un peu problème...


----------



## Orchidiana (16 Mars 2005)

Donc en gros, les français sont "légèrement" nuls sur ce coup là. :casse: Pourquoi je ne suis pas surprise ?  &#8230; on se le demande.

Pourquoi MSN a le monopole en france ? C'est injuste, voire même débile. Non ce n'est pas une question de philo &#8230;  Mais vous voulez réfléchir à vous en faire péter le cervelet, rien ne vous en empêche.


----------



## geoffrey (16 Mars 2005)

En meme temps quand tu vois qu'en France y'avait un gros type tout gras du FN au deuxieme tour des presidentielles, que le "patron des patrons" le baron ducon declare que le SMIC a connu une croissance "vertigineuse" (si, si, il a dit ca) alors que lui il gagne 150 * plus, que l'OM est deuxieme du championnat de France de foot et que ce qui interesse le plus les francais c'est la couleur du calecon du voisin (et sa marque), le monopole de MSN m'etonne pas trop.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps quand tu vois qu'en France y'avait un gros type tout gras du FN au deuxieme tour des presidentielles, que le "patron des patrons" le baron ducon declare que le SMIC a connu une croissance "vertigineuse" (si, si, il a dit ca) alors que lui il gagne 150 * plus, que l'OM est deuxieme du championnat de France de foot et que ce qui interesse le plus les francais c'est la couleur du calecon du voisin (et sa marque), le monopole de MSN m'etonne pas trop.



reprends un Valium, ça te fera du bien...


----------



## geoffrey (16 Mars 2005)

la boite est vide...


----------



## Orchidiana (16 Mars 2005)

Mdrrrr c'est bien on ne s'ennui pas chez vous&#8230;   
Ma boîte de Valium est vide chez moi aussi. C'est marrant&#8230;

Geoffrey, c'est vrai qu'en réfléchissant bien, c'est logique finalement, je n'avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle, mais c'est limpide maintenant &#8230; je vois beaucoup mieux. J'ai changé de lentilles de contact ce matin, ça doit être pour ça. lol

Dès que j'ai lu ton post, je me suis dit "bon sang mais c'est bien sûr !!!"    . Tout s'explique finalement !!! Comme quoi&#8230;

Bon, je vous laisse, je vais à la pharmacie pour faire le plein de Valium.


----------



## Pierrou (16 Mars 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps quand tu vois qu'en France y'avait un gros type tout gras du FN au deuxieme tour des presidentielles, que le "patron des patrons" le baron ducon declare que le SMIC a connu une croissance "vertigineuse" (si, si, il a dit ca) alors que lui il gagne 150 * plus, que l'OM est deuxieme du championnat de France de foot et que ce qui interesse le plus les francais c'est la couleur du calecon du voisin (et sa marque), le monopole de MSN m'etonne pas trop.


Absoluement d'accord, mais tu oublies un des centres d'interets des français cette semaine, qui a été désigné par Drucker le leche bottes ( je suis poli ) et Ardisson le Cockaïnomane comme le plus grand homme français ! :rateau: ( faut rire ou pleurer? je sais pas ) Enfin bon, je te boulerai pour ta peine. 
En tout cas, vivement la prochaine version de iChat ( normalement) comatible AIM, AOL, MSN et tout ça....


----------



## geoffrey (16 Mars 2005)

Mon cerveau, dans un elan de bienveillance a mon egard, m'avait fait oublie ce "sondage" debile a echelle mondiale. Mais un coup de boule bien place l'a reveille 

Et en meme temps si la prochaine version d'iChat est compatible AIm/MSN/Yahoo/..., ils vont venir avec quoi les switchers ??? (On me dit dans l'oreillette... Call of Duty  )


----------



## Pierrou (16 Mars 2005)

Perso je sais que ce qui retient certains de mes potes de switcher, c'est l'absence d'une version potable de MSN


----------



## geoffrey (16 Mars 2005)

Y'a qqs soft qui permettent de dial via MSN sur Mac non, genre adium ou amsn entres autres ? (et si j'ai bien compris, le seul soucis c'est la video ?)


----------



## Pierrou (16 Mars 2005)

Ouais, enfin les softs genre aMSN ou Adium sont moins bien finis que le MSN messenger, mais restent tres corrects quand meme.


----------



## geoffrey (16 Mars 2005)

En fait chez moi j'utilise juste iChat (pour 1 contact , mon papa qui veut voir sa petite fille via l'iSight) et au boulot (sous W2000), j'utilise Trillian que je trouve vraiment bien et je pensais qu'Adium etait un peu pareil.


----------



## Pierrou (16 Mars 2005)

Moi c'est aMSN, pas de webcam, donc le probleme est réglé..... De tout j'aime pas la sale tronche des gens, je suis mysantrope


----------



## Orchidiana (16 Mars 2005)

*Adium*



> Alors, Adium X est hyper personnalisable. Les sons d'alerte, l'icône dans le dock, le style de conversation (nécessitant hélas la Panthère), le style de liste des contacts, les émoticônes... alimentez-vous pour cela sur Adium Xtras .
> Une grande et intelligente innovation d'Adium X est la conversation par onglets, comme Safari fait la navigation par onglets. Hyper pratique, super, bravo.
> On apprécie aussi d'avoir un rappel au début de chaque conversation de la précédente discussion avec ce contact.
> Adium X gère AIM et .Mac, MSN, ICQ, Yahoo!, Jabber, Gadu-Gadu, Napster, Zephyr, Lotus Sametime, NovellWise, Yahoo! Japon, et même la discussion en réseau local (Rendezvous)... mais pas IRC !
> ...



*Je l'ai essayé et je l'ai trouvé nul, Le fait que l'on puisse personnaliser ce logiciel, c'est bien, mais ça ne suffit pas, hélas ... et il est en anglais, je ne comprends rien au bazar, c'est rien c'est le Valium ...  .
Je réessaierai quand il sera traduit en français.
Suivant ... Fire, demain,   je ne l'ai pas encore essayé.*


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, vivement la prochaine version de iChat ( normalement) comatible AIM, AOL, MSN et tout ça....


  Mais depuis quand il est prévu que iChat soit compatible avec le protocole msn ?
Je n'en ai jamais entendu parler moi !  :mouais: 
C'est vrai que ce serait une super nouvelle, hélas je crains le pire...


----------



## geoffrey (17 Mars 2005)

@Orchidiana .... : c'est ni la faute a Apple, ni la faute a Microsoft si tu parles pas anglais. Faut pas venir se plaindre apres genre ouais c'est nul, faut se remettre en question de tps en tps... Et si je devais sortir un logiciel, y'a 9 chance sur 10 que je ne me donnerais pas la peine de le traduire en francais....


----------



## Orchidiana (17 Mars 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> @Orchidiana .... : c'est ni la faute a Apple, ni la faute a Microsoft si tu parles pas anglais. Faut pas venir se plaindre apres genre ouais c'est nul, faut se remettre en question de tps en tps... Et si je devais sortir un logiciel, y'a 9 chance sur 10 que je ne me donnerais pas la peine de le traduire en francais....



Je ne me rappelle pas avoir dit ça mais bon??  Je ne faisais que dire mon opinion, je n'ai pas le droit ?  

Ce n'est pas de ma faute si je suis une vrai nullité en anglais. Je n'arrives pas à intégrer cette langue. Ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé pourtant. Mais nous sommes en France et notre langue c'est bien le français non ? Corrige moi si je me trompes, si c'est le cas toutes mes plus plates excuses. Donc en gros tu m'accuses de chauvinisme primaire, ben oui j'ai la faiblesse de vouloir utiliser un logiciel dans ma langue, dis donc, c'est graaaave ! 

J'ai d'ailleurs dis que j'attendais la version en français pour vraiment tester le logiciel

Ce n'est pas la peine de me rembarrer de cette façon là je ne t'ai rien fait que je sache. Je sais que tu es "Major" mais ce titre honorifique te monte à la tête mon gars.


----------



## minime (17 Mars 2005)

Orchidiana a dit:
			
		

> Je ne faisais que dire mon opinion, je n'ai pas le droit ?



Ton opinion n'était pas très argumentée. 



			
				Orchidiana a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas de ma faute si je suis une vrai nullité en anglais.



Pas la peine d'en faire un fromage, la version 0.8 d'Adium sera surement multilingue, il existe déjà une FAQ en français, ainsi qu'un forum pour les utilisateurs francophones.


----------



## Delusive (17 Mars 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Mais depuis quand il est prévu que iChat soit compatible avec le protocole msn ?
> Je n'en ai jamais entendu parler moi !  :mouais:
> C'est vrai que ce serait une super nouvelle, hélas je crains le pire...


Si iChat Tiger est compatible Jabber comme il est désormais pratiquement certain, alors indirectement il sera "compatible" MSN entre autres.
Car le protocole Jabber permet, lorsque le serveur sur lequel on est connecté le supporte, de faire des passerelles vers les autres réseaux (MSN donc entre autres).


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Mars 2005)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> Si iChat Tiger est compatible Jabber comme il est désormais pratiquement certain, alors indirectement il sera "compatible" MSN entre autres.
> Car le protocole Jabber permet, lorsque le serveur sur lequel on est connecté le supporte, de faire des passerelles vers les autres réseaux (MSN donc entre autres).


 Ok merci, j'étais pas au courant. Eh bien c'est une bonne nouvelle, ça évitera de jongler entre iChat et msn messenger pour chatter, une raison de plus pour craquer pour Tiger alors...


----------



## geoffrey (17 Mars 2005)

@ Orchidiana : d'abord , si tu n'avais pas ecrit ton post en aussi gros caractere (premier post page 14), je n'aurais pas reagit comme cela, mais le fait que tu critique de la sorte un logiciel que tu avoue toi-meme ne pas avoir pu tester faute de maitriser l'anglais, et le fait que tu semblais critiquer juste pour cela m'a choque, c'est pour ca que j'ai reagit sarcastiquement. 

Quant a mon titre de major tu viens de me le faire remarquer (chouette, je suis "major"), mais ca ne represente que le nombre de post donc je ne vois pas en quoi je pourrais m'en vanter... Je prefere les coup de boule 

A bon entendeur...


----------



## Orchidiana (17 Mars 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ton opinion n'était pas très argumentée.



Oui c'est vrai mais les arguments étaient dans la citation.



> Par contre, le canard ne se distingue pas par sa stabilité. Il lui arrive même de fermer ma session sans préavis.
> La fonction blocage n'a pas encore été ajoutée dans le logiciel. Pareil pour apparaître hors-ligne : on attendra les prochaines versions.
> La traduction en français n'est pas officielle et est très incomplète... On attend la traduction officielle depuis longtemps.
> Sur MSN, la conversation à plusieurs fonctionne mal : on peut se faire inviter et accepter mais pas inviter.


  la citation viens du site Maxi-Mac.



			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine d'en faire un fromage, la version 0.80 d'Adium sera surement multilingue, il existe déjà une FAQ en français, ainsi qu'un forum pour les utilisateurs francophones.



J'en fait pas un fromage, je répondais simplement à Geoffrey, et je sais que la version 0.80 sera multilingue, cela dit je te remercie de compléter mon post. J'avais oublié de le préciser (mes excuses), c'est cette version là d'ailleurs que j'attends. J'espères que pour la stabilité il y aura du mieux en tous cas.

Pour iChat Tiger, c'est sûr que s'il est compatible avec le protocole MSN, ce sera chouette. Je n'ai pas bien compris comment fonctionne Jabber. Il peut se connecter à tous les réseaux quelque soit le protocole ??



> "Combiné au développement de XMPP et à son intégration par Apple (Ichat), HP, Oracle, et Sun, la publication de ces RFCs est encore une autre preuve de confiance dans la puissance des technologies Jabber"
> 
> Rappelons le fonctionnement de Jabber : il s'agit d'un système de messagerie instantannée décentralisé ayant un fonctionnement similaire à celui des e-mail, il se base sur un réseau composé de milliers de serveurs et de plus de 7 millions d'utilisateurs d'après les derniers chiffres de 2003. Néanmoins, Jabber peut avoir d'autres domaines d'application que la messagerie instantannée, son protocole basé sur le XML permet l'échange de flux structurés de données et donc la communication entre programmes réseau. Une des implémentations du protocole XMPP la plus utilisée est le serveur "jabberd" et est libre (GNU GPL), développée par la JSF.


----------



## Orchidiana (17 Mars 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> @ Orchidiana : d'abord , si tu n'avais pas ecrit ton post en aussi gros caractere (premier post page 14), je n'aurais pas reagit comme cela, mais le fait que tu critique de la sorte un logiciel que tu avoue toi-meme ne pas avoir pu tester faute de maitriser l'anglais, et le fait que tu semblais critiquer juste pour cela m'a choque, c'est pour ca que j'ai reagit sarcastiquement.
> 
> Quant a mon titre de major tu viens de me le faire remarquer (chouette, je suis "major"), mais ca ne represente que le nombre de post donc je ne vois pas en quoi je pourrais m'en vanter... Je prefere les coup de boule
> 
> A bon entendeur...



D'abord mes excuses pour le fait d'avoir écris en gros caractère, mais je trouvais les caractères trop petits, c'était pas pour énerver les gens, je te le promet. Ensuite mes autres excuses pour t'avoir mis en pleine tronche ton titre de "Major".

Je te rassures quand même, je n'ai pas critiqué Adium uniquement pour le fait qu'il est en anglais (voir post précédent). Mes excuses également pour le manque de précision dans mon argumentation, je sais j'ai merdé sur toute la ligne lol. Bref, j'ai tout faux jusqu'à présent.   

Mais avoue que toi aussi, tu t'es planté en disant que j'avais critiqué Apple et Microsoft.

Moi je n'ai que 7 pages en tout pour ce topic. Et j'ai mis l'affichage des posts, de façon à avoir les derniers posts en premier. Le plus récent en haut.

Heu ? c'est quoi les coups de boule ?  :rose: (Ignorance...)

Si on faisait la paix ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mars 2005)

J'ai téléchargé Proteus hier et je dois dire que c'est le premier "programme MSN Messenger" qui me convient tout à fait: simple, clair et fonctionnel.
J'ai vu qu'il y a moyen de l'acheter mais je ne comprends pas très bien car le programme ne m'impose aucune limitation dans son utilisation alors que je n'ai encore rien payé


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

Orchidiana a dit:
			
		

> D'abord mes excuses pour le fait d'avoir écris en gros caractère, mais je trouvais les caractères trop petits, c'était pas pour énerver les gens, je te le promet. Ensuite mes autres excuses pour t'avoir mis en pleine tronche ton titre de "Major".
> 
> Je te rassures quand même, je n'ai pas critiqué Adium uniquement pour le fait qu'il est en anglais (voir post précédent). Mes excuses également pour le manque de précision dans mon argumentation, je sais j'ai merdé sur toute la ligne lol. Bref, j'ai tout faux jusqu'à présent.
> 
> ...




Quel temps magnifique aujourd'hui.  Une temps à sortir faire une balade.


----------



## Orchidiana (17 Mars 2005)

J'ai trouvé cette page pour expliquer le fonctionnement de Jabber, c'est compliqué pour une néophyte comme moi.


----------



## Orchidiana (17 Mars 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléchargé Proteus hier et je dois dire que c'est le premier "programme MSN Messenger" qui me convient tout à fait: simple, clair et fonctionnel.
> J'ai vu qu'il y a moyen de l'acheter mais je ne comprends pas très bien car le programme ne m'impose aucune limitation dans son utilisation alors que je n'ai encore rien payé



Ben en fait oui le programme est complet ? au début. Ensuite quand la période d'essai est terminé, il y a des limitations qui apparaissent, et il y a aussi une fenêtre qui apparaît à chaque ouverture du logiciel.

Mais tu peux tout à fait l'utiliser gratuitement ! Mais, moi je l'ai payé car je voulais profiter du logiciel complet tant qu'à faire et je penses qu'il faut récompenser l'équipe de leur travail.


----------



## geoffrey (17 Mars 2005)

C'est oublie pour moi... et pour les coups de boule, faudra chercher un peu


----------



## Orchidiana (17 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quel temps magnifique aujourd'hui.  Une temps à sortir faire une balade.



Il fait beau, les oiseaux chantent, c'est ça ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

Orchidiana a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau, les oiseaux chantent, c'est ça ?



C'est ça... 

Quand à Geoffrey, il fera quelques pompes...


----------



## Kounkountchek (17 Mars 2005)

Et voilà, on règle les problèmes à l'amiable... :sleep: 
Il est où le temps où l'on s'expliquait à coups de savate derriere la cour de l'école bordel !?!?  :love:


----------



## geoffrey (17 Mars 2005)

Ce temps la est revolu  (en meme temps c'est un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas comprendre... mais on s'Edgard alors qu'on est meme pas au bar...)

Et c'est partit pour les pompes...


----------



## Orchidiana (17 Mars 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> C'est oublie pour moi... et pour les coups de boule, faudra chercher un peu



Ok m'sieur, bien m'sieur... lool 
Pour les coups de boule, j'ai trouvé. Les points disco, c'est original...


----------



## Orchidiana (17 Mars 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Ce temps la est revolu  (en meme temps c'est un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas comprendre... mais on s'Edgard alors qu'on est meme pas au bar...)
> 
> Et c'est partit pour les pompes...



Oui, t'as raison !! lol Mais maintenant, c'est différent, ils règlent ça à coups de foulard.
Tu regrettes les coups de savatte Geoffrey ?  

... T'en es à combien pour les pompes ? 10000 je paris... il est fort ce Geoffrey !


----------



## je@nnot (17 Mars 2005)

en parlant de jabber, et du futur iChat vous devriez faire un tour sur Macplus il parle d'une éventuelle possibilité de faire transiter le téléphone à travers l'ordi par ichat 2 : bref couplé à une borne sans fil plus un casque bluetooth, vous avez le top de la téléphonie soit par internet soit par téléphone en toute transparence pour l'utilisateur  !!!!!

C'est qui qui voulez savoir comment arréter skype ? 

Bein sur notre plate-forme celà risque de ne pas tarder ;-)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mars 2005)

Orchidiana a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait oui le programme est complet ? au début. Ensuite quand la période d'essai est terminé, il y a des limitations qui apparaissent, et il y a aussi une fenêtre qui apparaît à chaque ouverture du logiciel.
> 
> Mais tu peux tout à fait l'utiliser gratuitement ! Mais, moi je l'ai payé car je voulais profiter du logiciel complet tant qu'à faire et je penses qu'il faut récompenser l'équipe de leur travail.


Merci pour ces précisions   Juste une petite question pour que tout soit clair peut-être: ces limitations dont tu parles apparaissent après combien de temps et de quoi s'agit-il?

Merci 

ps: moi ça m'embete de devoir payer un programme sencé être gratuit, mais je trouve le travail des développeurs méritant... donc j'hésite encore


----------



## PommeQ (17 Mars 2005)

Je fais un petit UP a ce fil car g quelques questions sur Adium

Comment fait ton pour rajouter les Xtra telechargés ?
Doit t on créer des dossiers (icones, listes, ...) ?

Merci à tous d'avance


----------



## Orchidiana (18 Mars 2005)

Petit H.S. : Comment on efface un post ? Parce que dans la FAQ c'est marqué qu'il faut aller dans "Editer", ce que j'ai fait, mais après on fait quoi ? :mouais:  :mouais:   

J'ai essayé d'effacer le message manuellement, je sélectionnes tout le texte et j'efface, mais quand j'ai fait "enregister les changements" ce couillon n'a rien voulu savoir, il est revenu sur le post à modifier. Donc où se planque la fonction effacer le post ??


----------



## Orchidiana (18 Mars 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces précisions   Juste une petite question pour que tout soit clair peut-être: ces limitations dont tu parles apparaissent après combien de temps et de quoi s'agit-il?
> 
> Merci
> 
> ps: moi ça m'embete de devoir payer un programme sencé être gratuit, mais je trouve le travail des développeurs méritant... donc j'hésite encore



Alors ça j'en sais rien  :rose:   Déjà parce que ce n'est pas précisé et ensuite parce que je n'ai pas été jusqu'à la fin de la période d'essai, je l'ai essayé pendant 3 jours environ et comme je l'ai trouvé bien je l'ai payé.
Mais sur la version précédente, il n'y avait aucune restrictions à part la petite fenêtre au démarrage.

Mais, tu peux toujours faire l'essai et voir si vraiment il y a une restriction des fonctionnalités au bout d'une certaine période. Et puis si rien ne se passe ben t'auras gagné 15 $. Mais c'est un shareware, donc il est payant. Adium et Fire sont totalement gratuits 100% freeware, mais pour l'instant ils sont en anglais, la prochaine version d'Adium sera multilingues et donc en français, pour Fire je ne sais pas.

Je sais que ce n'est pas très précis, mes excuses.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (25 Mars 2005)

ben-the-hackman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi la webcam avec mercury! Bon la qualité c pas ça, mais bon, c msn qui est cille ça..
> voilà mon screen
> http://benthehackman.free.fr/mercury.pdf
> chui trop happyyyyyy



hello !

comment t'as fait pour avoir la webcam sur mercury ? tu as quoi comme webcam ? et ton correspondant en face sur PC il est sur mercury ou sur mes messenger ?

Moi je n'arrive pas à avoir la webcam qui marche sur mercury, j'ai une logitech pro 4000 en plus plus loin tu donnes un lien qui soi disant permet d'avoir une version qui d'après toi est la seule qui permet d'utiliser le webcam mais ton lien donne sur un site qui n'a rien àa voir


----------



## Pinsonmimi (25 Mars 2005)

vu que ce topic est très long et assez confus est ce que qq1 pourrait me dire comment vous faites pour avoir de la vidéo avec Adium car je ne vois rien qui évoque que ce logiciel ait cette fonction. je ne vois que'une option son c'est tout et j'ai la version 0.77  

idem pour mercury, je ne vois aucune fonction vidéo

d'avance merci pour votre aide


----------



## Zyrol (25 Mars 2005)

Pinsonmimi a dit:
			
		

> vu que ce topic est très long et assez confus est ce que qq1 pourrait me dire comment vous faites pour avoir de la vidéo avec Adium car je ne vois rien qui évoque que ce logiciel ait cette fonction. je ne vois que'une option son c'est tout et j'ai la version 0.77
> 
> idem pour mercury, je ne vois aucune fonction vidéo
> 
> d'avance merci pour votre aide



Tres simple !!!

il n'y a pas de vidéo sur adium ni sur Mercury pour l'instant !!!!


----------



## steinway (25 Mars 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Tres simple !!!
> 
> il n'y a pas de vidéo sur adium ni sur Mercury pour l'instant !!!!



si si il y a de la video sur mercury meme si le resultat est encore tres approximatif.


----------



## Sguaiuffu (25 Mars 2005)

Mercury supporte la webcam mais uniquement dans un sens, on peut voir l'autre mais lui ne peut pas.
Cela foctionne plutot bien, personnellement ca fonctionne sans aucun soucis et l'image est plutot bonne, il faut que ce soit l'autre qui démarre la webcam ;-)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (25 Mars 2005)

Sguaiuffu a dit:
			
		

> Mercury supporte la webcam mais uniquement dans un sens, on peut voir l'autre mais lui ne peut pas.
> Cela foctionne plutot bien, personnellement ca fonctionne sans aucun soucis et l'image est plutot bonne, il faut que ce soit l'autre qui démarre la webcam ;-)




avec l'essai que j'ai fait càd moi avec Mercury sur mac et l'autre avec MSN Messenger sur PC, moi, je ne vois rien et lui a une image de lui même c'est tout... Si c'est pout voir sa propre image qui plus est que d'un seul côté je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt, vaut mieux mettre une glace   

par contre vous dites que celui qui invite voit l'image et j'aimerais bien savoir comment on fait pour inviter à la webcam  quand on est sous mercury (1709 rc1) sur Mac ??


----------



## Sguaiuffu (26 Mars 2005)

Pinsonmimi a dit:
			
		

> avec l'essai que j'ai fait càd moi avec Mercury sur mac et l'autre avec MSN Messenger sur PC, moi, je ne vois rien et lui a une image de lui même c'est tout... Si c'est pout voir sa propre image qui plus est que d'un seul côté je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt, vaut mieux mettre une glace
> 
> par contre vous dites que celui qui invite voit l'image et j'aimerais bien savoir comment on fait pour inviter à la webcam  quand on est sous mercury (1709 rc1) sur Mac ??



J'ai peur de m'etre mal exprimé... c'est une habitude chez moi  :rose: , en fait seuls nous pouvons voir nos amis PCistes et avec les dernieres versions de Mercury (la toute derniere la 1709RC2 vient de sortir d'ailleurs   ) j'ai pas de soucis, des que l'autre envoie une invite en webcam j'ai une 'tite fenetre qui s'ouvre et je vois la personne. J'ai testé avec des PCistes sous MSN Messenger 6.2 et aussi sous la beta 7.
On peut aussi envoyer une invite en tapant "/sendvc" mais quand j'ai essayé de lancer moi-meme l'invite ca n'a pas fonctionné...
Sinon c'est pas la peine de me dire "vous"


----------



## Pinsonmimi (26 Mars 2005)

Sguaiuffu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur de m'etre mal exprimé... c'est une habitude chez moi  :rose: , en fait seuls nous pouvons voir nos amis PCistes et avec les dernieres versions de Mercury (la toute derniere la 1709RC2 vient de sortir d'ailleurs   ) j'ai pas de soucis, des que l'autre envoie une invite en webcam j'ai une 'tite fenetre qui s'ouvre et je vois la personne. J'ai testé avec des PCistes sous MSN Messenger 6.2 et aussi sous la beta 7.
> On peut aussi envoyer une invite en tapant "/sendvc" mais quand j'ai essayé de lancer moi-meme l'invite ca n'a pas fonctionné...
> Sinon c'est pas la peine de me dire "vous"



et bien moi je n'arrive pas à les voir, l'autre m'envoie une invite à partir de Messenger 6.2 mais rien ne se passe chez moi. ceci dit ça ne m'intéresse pas du tout de n'avoir qu'une seule webcam de fonctionnelle.

Vivement qu'ils sortent ichat pour PC et gratuit comme ça on ne serait plus emm.... pour les video conferences.
C'est quand même dingue qu'à l'heure actuel il n'y ait aucun logiciel correct pour des video conferences Mac/PC... mais que fait la police ?


----------



## goyave (12 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous (bises à toutes)
nouveau venu sur le forum
je pense avoir tout lu sur les connections audio/vidéo via isight entre mac et pc
j'ai une isight depuis prèd d'un an
mais cela NE MARCHE PAS
j'ai tout essayé iCHAT/AIM/MSN/YAHOO/différents forums/centres MAC.......
mes amis sont tous sur PC
je les snobe avec mon prodigieux MAC
mais je reste seul......
je perds tous mes amis
je déprime
AU SECOURS !!!!!!


----------



## noche84 (12 Avril 2005)

Attend encore un peu et Mercury Messenger proposera un support WebCam bidirectionnel... c'est tout nouveau, c'est un peu normal que ca ne marche pas pour toutes les configurations...

Actuellement seul un utilisateur PC peut te montrer son visage... bientot je pense qu'ils developperont la webcam ds les 2 sens...

Du cote de chez microsoft, MSN 5 pour mac sortira courrant mai ou juin + p-e leur retard eventuel... Et la WebCam n'etait pas prevue... Maintenant, vu les avancees chez Mercury, ils vont p-e decider d'implementer la webcam... en 8 jours ils peuvent le faire mais il y a une reelle volonte de minimiser MSN mac pour limiter le nobr de switchers PC a MAC hesitant pour MSN et ce genre de petits plus que windows et ses soft pourraient encore avoir par rapport a OSX


----------



## Tiobiloute (12 Avril 2005)

Mais j'ai vu qu'Apple avait intégré Jabber dans iChat pour Tiger ....... ça fera la vision aussi logiquement ?


----------



## Zyrol (12 Avril 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai vu qu'Apple avait intégré Jabber dans iChat pour Tiger ....... ça fera la vision aussi logiquement ?



J'ai du mal à comprendre ce choix, pourquoi avoir intégré Jabber qui est utilisé par une minorité ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (12 Avril 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai vu qu'Apple avait intégré Jabber dans iChat pour Tiger ....... ça fera la vision aussi logiquement ?


Apparemment y'a marqué que c'est pour les messages écrits...
Je cite Apple: iChat est également une application de messagerie texte instantanée polyvalente, qui prend en charge les clients AOL Instant Messenger et Jabber Instant Messenger


----------



## le grignou (12 Avril 2005)

dis donc, kounkountchek, t'es venu sans tikétoun?


----------



## noche84 (12 Avril 2005)

ouiiii bah j'ai deja explique ca qq part... mais ou...

Donc pkoi Jabber... Vous devrez donc recreer une adresse jabber c vrai... mais vous pourrez ajouter vos contacts msn qui vous verront comme si vous etiez sous une adresse msn classique... Je n'ai jamais utilise jabber donc je ne sais pas si on pourra joindre un compte "passport.net" a cette adresse... au sinon on pourra aussi l'utiliser avec un client msn classique... Je ne sais pas si je suis assez clair sur ma derniere reflexion 

Au sinon Jabber utilise le language XML... Il s'agit donc d'un language utiliser pour mettre en page des donnees avec des balises crees par les utilisateurs... Quoi qu'il en soit jabber fonctionnera pour les messages chat (encore heureux)... pour le transferts de fichiers je pense qu'il fonctionnera a l'aide de serveurs intermediaire... 
Mais aucun contenu multimedia ne saura passer par le XML vu que c'est du texte formate... Donc pas de voix ou video possible malheureusement...


----------



## geoffrey (13 Avril 2005)

Dire qu'il n'y a qu'en France que MSN est aussi developpe (7.6 millions d'utilisateurs selon certaines sources).  Qu'ils sont cons ces francais....


----------



## stratovirus (13 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Dire qu'il n'y a qu'en France que MSN est aussi developpe (7.6 millions d'utilisateurs selon certaines sources).  Qu'ils sont cons ces francais....



Normal, après être resté à l'heure de Berlin après l'occupation, faut pas en attendre de trop?   
yaka regardé les fuseaux horaires?

Par contre, je suis aux states, et la majorité de mes contacts, même sur PC sont sous instant Messenger (AIM) que ce soit au boulot ou perso. 

Bonne journée à vous, moi je vais me coucher? décallage horaire oblige


----------



## geoffrey (13 Avril 2005)

AIM est majoritaire aux USA (entre autre) chez les PC users, ce qui facilite grandement la vie des mac users avec iChat...

En plus ca veut dire que ni Apple, ni Crosoft, ne sont presse de faire evoluer la chose donc y'a plus qu'une seule solution, ouvrir les yeux aux PC users francais en leur demandant d'utiliser AIM...

(Moi je m'en fou j'ai pas d'amis sur PC )


----------



## valoriel (13 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'en fou j'ai pas d'amis sur PC


Moi j'ai pas d'amis du tout 

  ​
En fait j'en ai plein mais ils sont tous sur PC (sauf un), c'est pas vraiment des amis alors? :love:


----------



## geoffrey (13 Avril 2005)

Non ca compte pas les amis sur PC


----------



## minime (19 Avril 2005)

Un autre sujet a été ouvert, on peut en profiter pour fermer celui-ci (ouvert depuis le 26/10/2004, 16 pages, toujours pas de solution).


----------

